# Abandoned Places



## bradster76

Anything left fogotten, abandoned, and decaying. Nothing like an old, disused factory, house, or hospital. I guess it takes a certain personality to go inside some musty building and take photos. I do get strange looks when I tell some people about it. 

1. Water buckets and tram.






2. Two from an abandoned mental facility:










3. Lonely chair:


----------



## fstopbluez

I agree bradster; I think these are beautiful.  I want my wedding pictures done somewhere like #1...


----------



## bradster76

Thanks  Personally, I have a thing for chairs and peeling paint, too.


----------



## LaFoto

Older photos from the only abandoned place I know of (around where I live), a burnt down farm and farm house...

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## bradster76

Oooo nice place Lafoto.  the barn and killfloor looks in good shape. Did you ever go in the house? I do like the barn insides, looks like all this was pretty recent. (within 15 years, that is lol.)


----------



## bradster76

These are a few from the now demoed "Washington Heights" Munisipal (sp?) housing in the center of Utica, NY. These were taken on the last three days of her existance. Some of the inside and outside. She was built in the '70's roughly and was deemed condemned due to a drug lab being found in one of the buildings. The residents were evacuated and sent to Hell (for all I care) and then 4 months later they brought in the bulldozers and dumptrucks. 

1. From one of the bedrooms.





2. Typical UE hall shot.





3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. The outside, north end. This is how I got in, . Didn't have to pry open anything this trip, lol. I did however walk right past the guys on the bobcats and the...uhh...spinning things with the long shovels...w/e they call them. Spinning shovel trucks. Yah. 





6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Washington Heights. Now a comuter parking lot.


----------



## MyNameIsChris

This is a garage that used to be part of a steel mill. I don't really know why but this is one of my favorite pictures I've taken. It's very simple.


----------



## Easy_Target

ahhhh this has turned into an urbex thread.


----------



## bradster76

I like it, too Chris. Steel Mills are always cool to explore. lol, I was driven out of one in Utica they were demolishing, and kinda sucked because it was very old and huge. I did get a few photos of it I'll stick on here (if I can find em) before I was told to leave. Damn place was like 2 miles long and 1mile wide and still had machines and stuff in the main production wing. GAWD I wanted to get interior shots!!  

Nice photo, it's very subtle and has that 'lonley' feeling to it.


----------



## Josh66

I've only been able to find one abandoned place (a small house), I have some pictures of it - but apparently not on this computer, I'll have to dig through my back-up disks...

I wish I had gotten some better ones though...  Can't go back for more (it burned down).


----------



## J7CK




----------



## Easy_Target

WWII bunker?


----------



## J7CK

yea..essex, england. '39 vintage.


----------



## Easy_Target

Could you pack it up and ship it to me here in the states?


----------



## J7CK

sorry..man..i..just..already..sold..it..on..ebay


----------



## bradster76

Nice shots, J7. I love old pillboxes! A buddy of mine said there were some near the border of Mass. and NY, but has been done in pretty bad by local chavs. Still, I'll have to check them out. Rough area in NY as usual, right on the Hudson river. 

This is an intersting place. Why? Due to several factors. 
A. Approx. 13 people died over the 109 years of this site's hayday, due to injuries and illness of dust, gases and asbestos. 
B. It is said to be completely haunted which I had some weird **** happen while I was there.
C. They gave up on the asbestos clean up due to the workers saying they see "shadows" walking about and hear voices talking upstairs. And doors shutting and opening when there is only three workers DOWNSTAIRS. The EPA workers refused to return. While I shortly visited, my cell phone began to cut on and off, car acted funny, and flashlight cutoff on me. I saw a light come on in some office upstairs, despite the fact that there is no power to the place. As soon as I left, everything worked correctly again. I prob. could of captured an EVP or two here. Anyways, here a few:

1. The popular tower.






2. Spot where my car lights flickered, wipers came on (when the car was off) and Maglite went dead.





3. Since I couldn't get inside, I got this lousy window shot: yah it sucks.


----------



## Johnboy2978

Ooh, I have a couple:


----------



## MBasile

I don't think I've posted this one anywhere on this site yet.


----------



## BonzoHarry




----------



## J7CK

@bradster76 - yea these are chaved-up on the inside too .)


----------



## bradster76

Nice stuff ev1, keep em coming!  

@Bonso: Nice tunnel pic. I didn't think it to be a regular draining pic, but rather a tunnel under something...hehe leaves me wondering. Sweet lighting job.

@J7: figured it would be. One's up here are, too, sadly. Most of the tagging is really lousy. lol.


----------



## bradster76

No particular order or one particular site :mrgreen:

1. Basement of an old church.





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Main hallway of the church.





4.


----------



## LaFoto

I would guess this one's abandoned, too. No way to get any closer, I took the photo from the board of a boat. Some harbour building in Hamburg.





 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116116


----------



## Battou

I got a few....I have not gotten into any yet but...

Uni-Mart 2 locations, Abanodned two or three years now.










A couple gas stations, Abandoned more than ten years










A bar, Abandoned a couple years prior to this image





Unknown, It's been abandoned as long as I can remember





Railroad station, Erie Railroad, Abandoned before I was born.


----------



## bradster76

Haha, I know where you are now, Battou! I've been to the last two sites you have there  We'll have to go check out some places sometime. I know a few that are really cool. I tried to get into that firestation (second last pic), but it's well watched over and there is another one near Rome that is used now for firefighter's practice. It used to be an old fiber plant...from what I hear.


----------



## Easy_Target

oh man, I SO would not mind exploring those last two.


----------



## bradster76

Opened in 1880's, and closed its' doors in 1960's. Sat abandoned until 2 years ago, to be demolished for additional housing. These were taken at that time, and is now long gone, sadly. The plant was one of the largest in eastern NY, competing with Bethlehem Steel, in PA (now at Sparrow's Point, MD....which I've been past many times). As far as I know there is only one active steel mill in NY, could be wrong though. 

Due to getting driven off the grounds, I only got a few shots in. Eh, not the greatest quality, but any C/C helps. TY. 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> Haha, I know where you are now, Battou! I've been to the last two sites you have there  We'll have to go check out some places sometime. I know a few that are really cool. I tried to get into that firestation (second last pic), but it's well watched over and there is another one near Rome that is used now for firefighter's practice. It used to be an old fiber plant...from what I hear.



Lol, yeah, I'd say it's well watched over, It's on the main drag. You can't get within ten feet of it with out being seen. I have not tried to gain access to any of these places yet simply due to time constraing and the fact I still have not yet gotten shots of all the abandoned structures here in town. It may be a bit easier now though as the moose lodge is now vacent and has been so for a few years. Approaching from behind may be possible now but she is boarded up tight 

The Hospital has been abandoned for a wile now too, That is one place I've been meening to get to, but it too is fairly well garded just about everytime I get close to it a either Seneca Nation Martial comes out of no where or he is sitting there in the parking lot. There is a bar on main street that just isn't sellin and has been vacent and falling appart for atleast a year as well as some miscelanious houses dotted here and there. 

Like this one





Lots to find, The city and the nation are more concerned with the upkeep on the other end of town. It's all they seem to give a rats ass about.


----------



## bradster76

Damn, hospital is abandoned now? Ugh, missin' the good stuff   There's gotta be a time when some guard isn't around....but then again I never count on that. I try to work around it *evil grin*. If there are guards, then that probably means they have plans for it, or the "owner" does not want possible chavs around it. Have to check it out sometime. 

And yah, I tried the train station, too. No go for that one; too many eyes around. Too bad, it'd be a hell of an explore!


----------



## Battou

the train station would be easy for me actually. When I get some time I'll see what I can do. I've been planning on revisiting there again anywho


----------



## LaFoto

This place also seems abandoned to me, else I would not know why the "green flames" are licking the walls from out of the windows (and those little birches growing through the windows have always looked like green flames to me):


----------



## bradster76

What kind of plant is/was it? Or is it a hospital? Looks like a plant and port from what I see.


----------



## Battou

I got up and got some shots of the hospital this weekend, could not get inside tho, two police cars out front directing traffic around the building made that out of the question.


----------



## sarallyn

in and around an old barn in Canaan, CT;


----------



## bradster76

@Battou: So, how did access look? Heavy security hanging around? PM if you want..

@Sara: 
Nice finds! The B/W is really good for that site. Old house?


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> @Battou: So, how did access look? Heavy security hanging around? PM if you want..
> 
> @Sara:
> Nice finds! The B/W is really good for that site. Old house?



Access should be easy, just have to hope no one finds the vandilized door before I can get some time off. As for security, this weekend was no teltale sign. It was all screwed up as they where tied up with the powwow this weekend along with the hazmat spill on seventeen that was directly responsable for the heavy traffic around the building this weekend so I can't be certain the conditions will be the normal next weekend, let alone what normal actually is.


----------



## bradster76

Battou said:


> Access should be easy, just have to hope no one finds the vandilized door before I can get some time off. As for security, this weekend was no teltale sign. It was all screwed up as they where tied up with the powwow this weekend along with the hazmat spill on seventeen that was directly responsable for the heavy traffic around the building this weekend so I can't be certain the conditions will be the normal next weekend, let alone what normal actually is.


 

That's sounds good, can still practice the ninja skills, though. lol. I'll prob. head down there next weekend, and also check out the hospital. If anything goes sour, I'll pm you with any heads up I get. I plan on getting in that hospital especially before they turn it into office space or some crap; like they did with Hudson Asylum.


----------



## sarallyn

bradster76 said:


> Nice finds! The B/W is really good for that site. Old house?



thanks! yeah, I thought b/w really suited it.
it's an old outbuilding/barn thingy. I guess it could be a house, I dunno. haha


----------



## bradster76

Sorry if this is a bit late, I've been offline for a few days  But back up and getting my film developed today so there should be some cool stuff to post, I hope. lol.


----------



## bradster76

What's left of the local Casket factory founded in 1878, biggest in this town, now nothing much left. The owner (like in my previous posts of this site), paid his grandson to burn down the old plant for insurance. Now instead of that, they are enjoying 25 to life in a state pen. Woot! Don't pick up the soap, fellas. Needless to say, most of us NYers are pissed about this incident. Here's what I found one year after the fire:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Only connected to a wall: 





3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Old poster of some sort:


----------



## DwainDibley

Fascinating thread, I love these abandoned/urban exploration photos!  Wish I could do more of it, but there doesn't seem to be many places round me I could visit and photograph.

However, I do work at an old psychiatric hospital, which at one stage did house a dozen or so wards, there's now only four and they're moving to a new build sometime next year.  Despite the fact the building's still in use it does look kind of 'abandoned' in places, almost as if it's a managed decline. I'll have to try to get some pics!

Here's a couple I took a couple of years ago of an abandoned restaurant called the 'Sozzled Sausage', it has been out of use for at least a decade, if not more.  It's currently in the process of being demolished to make way for an expanded Tescos (there's one next to it already but they're making it into a Tesco 'extra'):

1:





2:





3 - Those small plants you see growing out of the wall are now much bigger, I'll have to see if I can get a pic of them now before it's demolished:


----------



## Battou

More here


----------



## bradster76

@Dwain:
The picture on the side is hilarious, so is the name! lol. I don't think your chances of getting inside are that great.  

@Batt:
Hah...now you know what this means, bro! Gonna have to hit that real quick. I think I remember where it is, I've driven past it before. Just pm with some info., and maybe we'll go hit sometime. 

Anyways, the old Oneida High School is now under very serious security. I mean, damn...I've seen state cops sitting in the lot. Now surrounded with barbed topped, chainlink fence and cameras, was difficult enough to even get near. I was chased of there once by a county cop, wouldn't even let me get a single exterior shot. All they are doing is planning it's demolish soon, so I dunno. Just uptight owners, I suppose. State sold it to some Italians about 5 or 6 years ago. Anyays, I'm going out tommorow, so I'll have some to post. Peace!


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> @Dwain:
> The picture on the side is hilarious, so is the name! lol. I don't think your chances of getting inside are that great.
> 
> @Batt:
> Hah...now you know what this means, bro! Gonna have to hit that real quick. I think I remember where it is, I've driven past it before. Just pm with some info., and maybe we'll go hit sometime.
> 
> Anyways, the old Oneida High School is now under very serious security. I mean, damn...I've seen state cops sitting in the lot. Now surrounded with barbed topped, chainlink fence and cameras, was difficult enough to even get near. I was chased of there once by a county cop, wouldn't even let me get a single exterior shot. All they are doing is planning it's demolish soon, so I dunno. Just uptight owners, I suppose. State sold it to some Italians about 5 or 6 years ago. Anyays, I'm going out tommorow, so I'll have some to post. Peace!



When I was there that day, there was a door that was freshly busted out, I would have gone in but the door was visible from the road...and visable from the door with the assistance of a 400mm lens was this






but they where there due to a haz Mat spill on I 86, Not security. That is full frame and uncropped


----------



## Chiller

Don Valley Brickworks


----------



## bradster76

Damn, nice Chiller. #2 is killer, love the light in that.


----------



## Chiller

Thanks man.  I know you would dig this place.   It is a photograhers paradise.


----------



## bradster76

Looks like it is. All the different angles, light, shadows and textures, love to visit that place. I've got a couple places I may visit today, depending on the "people" activity around.


----------



## Chiller

Found this house north of the city while out on delivery. Will definatly get back to this place. Could not shoot it like I wanted as I did not have my tripod with me. :er:




 



 



 



 



 
I had posted these images in another thread before but thought it would fit here.​


----------



## bradster76

Slight bug issue I suppose?? lol.  Love the b/w, and the angles on the cabinets, Chiller. Nice composition, and the site looks more interesting than most abandoned houses. It appears the owner, or a family member had a wheel chair, looking at the rubber ramp. Good shots :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

Thanks man.  I love this place, but unfortunatly, I did not have the time to explore much more. Upstairs is very dark, and walking aboot, I had to set off the flash, to make sure there were no holes in the floor.   Found some really cool things in the photos that I just snapped with the flash.  Seemed like a band used to jam there too.  Lots of drum heads and broken drum stands littered the one room.  I could not find a door to a basement tho, so I gotta get back.


----------



## Pugs

Down by the Port Of Milwaukee, there's some train yards and an old abandoned out building.  One of my friends and I spent Sunday afternoon/evening down there taking pics.  

As always, input is always welcome!

1:





2:





3:


----------



## DwainDibley

I returned to the former 'Sozzled Sausage' restaurant today and took some quick pics as I had some shopping to do.  I've put them in a thread HERE but here's one:






@pugs - I like that last of your photos, some interesting textures there!


----------



## Pugs

Thanks Dwain!  Though I really like number 7 in your other thread from a strictly compositional point of view, this one has perhaps the best exposure and the contrasting colors with that huge curve in the middle of otherwise straight horizontal and vertical lines is really cool!


----------



## Charlsie

Ah, one of my favorite things to shoot. I had a hard time picking favorites to post. 

1. Curtis cotton gin at Scopena Plantation






2. One of my favorite places (just demo'd a few months ago ), a former car dealership that was later used by two local Mardi Gras krewes as a float den. I distinctly remember Claude (the crawfish) from parades when I was a kid.






3. Unfortunately, Claude lost a leg, which they placed at the opposite end of the building from the rest of him.





4. Farmhouse





5. Lewis Furniture, built sometime in the late 1800s, closed in the 1980s or '90s, I think?





6. View of the Municipal Auditorium from the top floor of Lewis


----------



## Pugs

Wow!  1, 4, and 5...  WOW!  

2, 3, and 6 ain't so bad, neither!


----------



## bradster76

@Charlsie: OMG, those are awesome. The chair is prob. my fave. The light and depth are sweet. 

@Chiller: Sweet, once you find a Gibson Standard, lemme know!  I'll make it look like Zakk Wylde's. But yah, the rest should be interesting, the basement's gotta have god knows what in it. 

@Dwain: Haha, you got in! Place looks pretty chaved. Cool looking place, no doubt.


----------



## bradster76

Ugh, I can't remember if I posted this site yet...

Some of an Italianate with a mystery behind it, very secret and I won't say quite yet. It is a sensitive subject, so I'll hold off on the story behind it. I will say that it was build around the 1880's (early), and started off as an actual home, then was left abandoned for approx. 30 years until the Indian Nation took it and the surrounding land...for that is where the story begins. Anyways, I asked and got permission to get inside; because the Indian Nation here do not play fair to anyone who messes with them. Most of them turned out grainy for some reason....rarely happens but must of been the high amount of moisture and mold I didn't count for. I did have my usual respirator on, however. Lots of dust, mold, moisture and asbestos. 

1. Interiors: 





2. Don't slam da door!





3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. In the bedroom where a young girl lived.





5. I saw this and my jaw just f**kin dropped. In pristine condition, has a record tray with a record still on it, dials still operate, and the silk cord is still intact. All I could think was "how can I fit this in my trunk?" 





6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. Okay, okay...I know. This is the last one for now. lol. I HAD to post this photo. A wedding invitation from 1925 if I remember right. Check this out:





I'll put up exteriors later...don't want to be a thread hog.


----------



## Chiller

Wow, this theme is coming along.   Some amazing places here.   :hail:


----------



## Charlsie

Pugs and brad, thanks. 

A few more favorites

1. Small-town school





2. Another school down the road from the first (seems not as many people have come upon this one)





3. Grain elevator





4. Old passenger train car out behind the grain elevator




http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/3725/pinevalley17rp7.png 
5. Livestock auction house (redneck version of the mental ward hallway shot?)





6. Another shot of the auction house


----------



## bradster76

5. Livestock auction house (redneck version of the mental ward hallway shot?)








I lol'd!!! Poor man's asylum hallway....:lmao:

More incredible shots, mate. Keep em comin!


----------



## DwainDibley

I had another visit to the Sozzled Sausage and took some more pictures, here's one of the ones I've posted in that thread:






@Bradster - love those Italiante pics, looks like a place frozen in time.  I bet it was tempting to take that old radio home with you and try plugging it in to see if it still works!


----------



## bradster76

DwainDibley said:


> @Bradster - love those Italiante pics, looks like a place frozen in time.  I bet it was tempting to take that old radio home with you and try plugging it in to see if it still works!




haha, you know it! That thing HAS to be worth something....even though I wouldn't sell it. I would just keep it, clean it up and run it every now and again to keep it from locking up; like a car. But it was in pristine condition, like the owners just got up and left.


----------



## bradster76

The story behind this place is deep in mystery, however I was able to get some insite on it. It is on an abandoned Army/Airforce base, and started as an on-base hospital. Then became a bio-testing facility for soldiers coming home from the Cold War. Well, then they determined that most of them were suffering from PTSS (Post Traumatic Stress Syndrom), and made it a mental facility. I can't find some of the other recent photos I took, which included a straight jacket and restraining bed. Still has the interior intact, including the BYOGN and birthing areas, however, the morgue is not on site. Here's a few:

1. Mental patient room:





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Very old poster.





4. Dental stuff. Ouch..





5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TY for looking, cheers!


----------



## LostInPa

I've been exploring for over 7 years now, and have been to some amazing places. Prisons, factories, power plants, over 30 asylums/hospitals, and any other type of abandonment you can think of. It's what i do....


1 Coal Breaker and the conveyor from the mine








2. Maximum Security Ward: CT State Hospital









3. Escaping A long island asylum









4. Nighttime at a city power plant









5. Jet Engine Test Cell









6. Asylum Buildings









7. Asylum Theater 









8. Slide at an old children's asylum










9. Power Plant Controls









10. Police Athletic League Building 









11. Asylum Dentist Equipment









12. Wheelchair In The Underground Tunnels At CT State Hospital









a few group shots...

Ghostly Workers
ever hang out in an abandoned power plant that's actively being worked in?







Bethlehem STEEEEEL, pa
Look for it in the upcoming transformers movie...







Not bored, tired









Checking out the river...








i could go on forever......


----------



## matt-l

LostInPa said:


> i could go on forever......



Please do...i love the old asylum shots.


----------



## bradster76

_**I've been exploring for over 7 years now, and have been to some amazing places. Prisons, factories, power plants, over 30 asylums/hospitals, and any other type of abandonment you can think of. It's what i do....*

*_Same here, bro. Going on 14 yrs for me, been in everything you can think of, and chased off of! lol. TY for the great work! :thumbup:


----------



## Pugs

So, I put in about 300 miles on Rocinante, my motorcycle (YES, I name my vehicles), today.  I dragged along The Other Eye (YES, I named my camera, too).  

While wandering through Southern Wisconsin, I stopped a few times as things caught my eye.  The best shots from the trip were of abandoned places.  

There are eleven that I'd like to share, so I'll break them up into separate posts to make them easier to manage in terms of critique and commentary (which I truly do love to receive!).


----------



## Pugs

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Pugs

4.





5.


----------



## Pugs

6.





7.





8.





9.





10. 





11.


----------



## bradster76

Nice stuff, see you been moving around Pugs  That last house looks really cool, also near a road. But it does look like someone's been inside. lol, don't you hate a abandoned site, and then notice it has freshly mowed grass??? That pisses me off, dammit! 

In fact, yesterday I found two cool explores and even with not a single "no tress..." or "posted" sign, the grass was mowed. I was like WTF? Eh, I'll just have to Git R Done.


----------



## Pugs

bradster76 said:


> Nice stuff, *see you been moving around Pugs*  That last house looks really cool, also near a road. But it does look like someone's been inside. lol, don't you hate a abandoned site, and then notice it has freshly mowed grass??? That pisses me off, dammit!
> 
> In fact, yesterday I found two cool explores and even with not a single "no tress..." or "posted" sign, the grass was mowed. I was like WTF? Eh, I'll just have to Git R Done.


 
Uh... I'm not sure what you mean by this, but... Thanks!  I think...

And, to be perfectly honest, I didn't notice the mowed lawn at all!  And here phototgraphers are supposed to be observant and notice details...

There was a "for sale" sign in front of that last farmhouse so that would explain the manicured grass.  The building itself, though, did have a kind of magic to it that I'm not sure that I captured well at all.  Overall, I am pleased with the images, especially number 8.  There's something lacking that I'm having trouble identifying...


----------



## DeadEye

The final breath of Typhoid Mary was taken in this Quarantine hospital

Im to skeered to go there!!


----------



## Pugs

Deadeye, great shot!  I love this pic, especially the composition.  

And thank you, looking at your shot made me realize what I'm missing: detail in the sky.  In mine, clouds are visible, but on just so.  The sky is, for the most part, washed out in mine.  Wonderful detail in the clouds on yours!


----------



## bradster76

Pugs: LOL, sorry man musta got you confused with someone else when I said that! OMG I'm getting old..:lmao: I have DOH moments every now and then, so if I say something stupid, just know it came from me...LOL. I'm only 32, and I feel more like 62. I'm miss-placing stuff, calling neighbors by wrong names, forgeting what I'm doing at a store once I get there....ugh. 

@Deadeye: 
Get me a boat, dammit!!! Damn that's a sick lookin site! You know how you look at some old site and some you think, "eh..I'd hit it." Others, look like crap I usually think "Hmm..maybe if I was really bored." But this one you posted is a must. I'd kill to get in there..and the door is even open. Do you know anyone that did explore it?


----------



## DeadEye

bradster76 said:


> Pugs: LOL, sorry man musta got you confused with someone else when I said that! OMG I'm getting old..:lmao: I have DOH moments every now and then, so if I say something stupid, just know it came from me...LOL. I'm only 32, and I feel more like 62. I'm miss-placing stuff, calling neighbors by wrong names, forgeting what I'm doing at a store once I get there....ugh.
> 
> @Deadeye:
> Get me a boat, dammit!!! Damn that's a sick lookin site! You know how you look at some old site and some you think, "eh..I'd hit it." Others, look like crap I usually think "Hmm..maybe if I was really bored." But this one you posted is a must. I'd kill to get in there..and the door is even open. Do you know anyone that did explore it?



  Well I have past that place many a time for many a year  now ,and never a sole on that island as everyone is skeered of unearthing a long dorment disease.  I have seen the NYC police boat tie up to the poles there on late night shift , I presume to get a nap not to go ashore.  If you do go there I suggest a Class A suite and bring nothing back but images.  Typhoid ,Pox and God knows what could be there waiting for you to scratch yourself on a nail that someone caughed on many decades ago.   Skeeeeeeeery stuff.


----------



## Easy_Target

DeadEye said:


> The final breath of Typhoid Mary was taken in this Quarantine hospital
> 
> Im to skeered to go there!!


That's North Brother Island, isn't it?



bradster76 said:


> But this one you posted is a must. I'd kill to get in there..and the door is even open. Do you know anyone that did explore it?





DeadEye said:


> Well I have past that place many a time for many a year  now ,and never a sole on that island as everyone is skeered of unearthing a long dorment disease.  I have seen the NYC police boat tie up to the poles there on late night shift , I presume to get a nap not to go ashore.  If you do go there I suggest a Class A suite and bring nothing back but images.  Typhoid ,Pox and God knows what could be there waiting for you to scratch yourself on a nail that someone caughed on many decades ago.   Skeeeeeeeery stuff.



If that IS North Brother Island, there's reasons why nobody is ever seen there. 



It's a former quarentine zone, bugs might still be lying dormant
It's private city land (read as Public Not Welcome)
It's less than 1/4 mile West of Riker's Island Correctional Facility, 1/2 mile from an active port, 1 mile from a power plant, 1.5 miles from a major airport. What does that mean? "National Security area"
Harbor Patrol is frequently in the area because of the abovementioned locations.
There's no place to moor a boat. That broken down dock was the only boat access onto the island.
It's overgrown with plants and is hard to traverse.
Basically if you want to get to it by boat, you'd have to avoid Harbor Patrol, get close to it, hop overboard and swim to shore. Either that or have a small motorboat and zoom onto a sandy section then drag it into the treeline. Then there's a matter of getting off the island. 

There's by my count, nine buildings on the island of varying levels of decay after it closed down in the 1960s. It's been sitting there with no care or maintenance for the last 50 years, approximately.

Deadeye, are you a local New Yorker?


If anyone has a boat, PM me. lol


----------



## bradster76

Well, damn. That's a lot going on nearby. I suppose the government won't touch it due to dormant pathogens, and physical safety. It'll prob. sit there until it just collapses. 

This would defiantly be a milestone in my UE career, to be able to say that I alluded the authorities and got photos of the hospital Mary Mallon died in! I almost guarantee that there is still beds and other furniture there, and tons of peeling paint as well as our great friend Asbestos.  But to take photos of such a legendary site!! I'm still thinking of grabbing some protective gear, a good respirator and lens hood and head out. I'd go by boat and play off that I'm fishing or whatnot. And the damn door is wide open! 

Despite the pathogens, that place and its' history are just WAY too tempting for me. Dead serious, if its' not too far, I'll hit it. I would love to see more. So, what's the hospital's name, anyways?


----------



## bradster76

Check this out guys! Someone (not sure who) got inside the hospital, and got some good photos: Here's the link: 

http://northbrotherislan.blogspot.com/

http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/bronx/northbrotherisland/index.htm

Check it out, it's a must.


----------



## DeadEye

And the note on the wall of an imprisoned victim of Who Knows What

http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/bronx/northbrotherisland/riversideart/index.htm


----------



## bradster76

Yah, when I saw that, I really got a good feel for how the 'life' there was. Usually during an explore, you'll find the usual scattered records, photos, whatnot. Rarely do you find the feelings of a patient sketched on the wall like that. And to think that's going to rot and be forgotten like the hospital. Kinda sad.


----------



## LostInPa

hey easy target, it's not as bad as it seems
:mrgreen:


----------



## Easy_Target

LostInPa said:


> hey easy target, it's not as bad as it seems
> :mrgreen:


Is that an admission of guilt there, LostInPA? 



There is one thing I didn't mention though. There's a very high likelihood of the presence of asbestos on site. The facility (Riverside Hospital) was built in the late 1900s. Asbestos was used for the purposes of fire retardants (and is still used today). The ban was in 1978 and only covered residential properties. The facility closed in the 60s, prior to the requirement of asbestos abatement of accessible facilities. 

TL;DR: If they used asbestos in the construction of the building or was later added to the building, it's very likely still there.


----------



## ChrisJuliano

After seeing this thread, I wanted to join in :]

My favorite shot actually, I am new to slr though (Had for a weekish)

Some photoshop done, Nikon d40 stock lens used.


----------



## Chiller

Wow....one of the best threads on TPF. Love all these buildings. 

This shot....I love. :thumbup::thumbup:   Maybe clean up the hot spots on the wall, and this would be a framer in my house.


----------



## bradster76

Damn, Chiller that's one sweeeettt shot! :hail: I agree, take out the hotspots and that would be nice on a wall. :thumbup:


----------



## Pugs

ChrisJuliano said:


> After seeing this thread, I wanted to join in :]
> 
> My favorite shot actually, I am new to slr though (Had for a weekish)
> 
> Some photoshop done, Nikon d40 stock lens used.


 
Wow!  I really love the composition of this one.  It just seems to be really heavily weighted on the dark end of spectrum.  

I totally dig the subject and the composition, though!


----------



## ChrisJuliano

Thanks, I didnt know how to do b/w pics on my d40 so I had to do that in photoshop, and after doing it it turned out nothing like what I wanted.

So I made it more dark.

I was trying to get a run down abandonded overgrown house that hasnt been touched in a long time.

the dead tree in the back was suppose to stand out more.

:[


----------



## LostInPa

Easy_Target said:


> Is that an admission of guilt there, LostInPA?
> 
> 
> 
> There is one thing I didn't mention though. There's a very high likelihood of the presence of asbestos on site. The facility (Riverside Hospital) was built in the late 1900s. Asbestos was used for the purposes of fire retardants (and is still used today). The ban was in 1978 and only covered residential properties. The facility closed in the 60s, prior to the requirement of asbestos abatement of accessible facilities.
> 
> TL;DR: If they used asbestos in the construction of the building or was later added to the building, it's very likely still there.



asbestos is something i deal with all the time.
It is very common in the places i photograph along many other life threatening substances and circumstances.






always wear protection...







look out where you're going...
bring a ladder


----------



## Easy_Target

You look like you're ready to do an asbestos abatement. 

Unfortunately, I can't do that in NYC. No carrying ladders or wearing a full suit. That's just asking for a "Sir, can I see some ID (before I shoot you)?"


----------



## bradster76

Any true UEr has dirty lungs and scars to go with them. Even though I keep my respirator on me, I have been around molds of a kazzilion different types, dusts, animal feces (heh, found human, too), collapsing floors/walls, asbestos, rust, you name it....I've also face it on every explore. It's part of the game, as well as dodging security and wandering, nosey neighbors who like to dial police for us _Oh so harmful explorers. _

What bothers me the most is that "I'll be mr. friggin' hero today and dial the cops on this guy with a camera" B.S. This is NY, so I get people approaching me all the time when I'm near a neighborhood or industrial area that is closeby. Pretty sick of it when they are ready to leagalize a narcotic and say "Oh it's okay if everyone runs around stoned", but I have to get cuffed and stuffed for taking shots of an old building??? WTF? I had this guy dial the pigs on me for taking outside shots of a old train depot, covered in weeds. Yah, everyone prob. forgot the damn thing was there. I was on the sidewalk setting up a shot when here comes along a cop. I was forced to put my gear away and leave. I wasn't even on the property!! Ugh...the more people I meet, the more I like my dog. I swear, people can be such jerks. It's all the coppertheives and chavers that make us explorers look bad I think. I saw this shirt once that said "Just a photographer and explorer. Not a terrorist". I love that! 

Rant over. Sorry, had to get that out. lol.


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> Any true UEr has dirty lungs and scars to go with them. Even though I keep my respirator on me, I have been around molds of a kazzilion different types, dusts, animal feces (heh, found human, too), collapsing floors/walls, asbestos, rust, you name it....I've also face it on every explore. It's part of the game, as well as dodging security and wandering, nosey neighbors who like to dial police for us _Oh so harmful explorers. _
> 
> What bothers me the most is that "I'll be mr. friggin' hero today and dial the cops on this guy with a camera" B.S. This is NY, so I get people approaching me all the time when I'm near a neighborhood or industrial area that is closeby. Pretty sick of it when they are ready to leagalize a narcotic and say "Oh it's okay if everyone runs around stoned", but I have to get cuffed and stuffed for taking shots of an old building??? WTF? I had this guy dial the pigs on me for taking outside shots of a old train depot, covered in weeds. Yah, everyone prob. forgot the damn thing was there. I was on the sidewalk setting up a shot when here comes along a cop. I was forced to put my gear away and leave. I wasn't even on the property!! Ugh...the more people I meet, the more I like my dog. I swear, people can be such jerks. It's all the coppertheives and chavers that make us explorers look bad I think. I saw this shirt once that said "Just a photographer and explorer. Not a terrorist". I love that!
> 
> Rant over. Sorry, had to get that out. lol.



That reminds me, Did you ever make it to slapamonky?


I have been planning on getting this one house I pass every day on my way to work, but it never plays out but any who. Due to my scedual I have a hard time aranging any sort of meetup, but in the next couple weeks my available time should shoot threw the roof, perhaps we can finagle some arangements. Local police know me well, I doubt there would be anything to worry about there


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

bradster76 said:


> 2. Two from an abandoned mental facility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lonely chair:


  That mental facility looks creepy!


----------



## bradster76

Eh, not even a chance of a break here, Battou :banghead: Renovating is taking up all my time, it sucks. I haven't had one day out of this damn house, they sold us a real pain in the ass, and lied about it all.....ggrrr I'm so mad! I'll try and make it out in the next couple weeks or so. Hopefully. I'll let ya know.

@C677T: 
The place IS very creepy, very eerie. I explored that hospital many times, and everytime I was inside I could hear sounds from other rooms, whispers and weird crap when I was the only one there. I went to visit the "women's" section of the place and got some cold spots in that area, and my electrical gear would flicker and go out then come back on a few mins. later. So, one day I went in with my dig.voice recorder and recorded what sounded like a baby crying and a mother talking but I couldn't understand it. I used to get a very angry and vengeful feeling from there.


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> Eh, not even a chance of a break here, Battou :banghead: Renovating is taking up all my time, it sucks. I haven't had one day out of this damn house, they sold us a real pain in the ass, and lied about it all.....ggrrr I'm so mad! I'll try and make it out in the next couple weeks or so. Hopefully. I'll let ya know.



Once school starts I'll have my days back so....untill then I am equally as occupied :lmao:


----------



## bradster76

Battou said:


> Once school starts I'll have my days back so....untill then I am equally as occupied :lmao:



I hear ya! :lmao:


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> I hear ya! :lmao:




Yeah, fifteen hour shift sucks hardcore.


----------



## bradster76

Oops...double post. Doh!


----------



## bradster76

Here's a few more of a abandoned school I visited a few times. The place is falling apart, and in some places the roof is ready to fall right on you. 

1. Stacks of documents were everywhere.





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Stage.





4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. Water damage to a classroom.





6. Exit. Stage right.


----------



## bradster76

Sorry for the multiple posts. I just got this film back...so I can't wait on posting some! :hail:

1. They painted over part of it.





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> Oops...double post. Doh!



As a regular user you do have the ability to delete the oops posts, the only posts a regular user can not delete is a thread starter post, any other post made by a user can be deleted by that user.


----------



## bradster76

Battou said:


> As a regular user you do have the ability to delete the oops posts, the only posts a regular user can not delete is a thread starter post, any other post made by a user can be deleted by that user.



Doh! Thanks for the tip. Didn't know I could do that, actually.


----------



## Battou

bradster76 said:


> Doh! Thanks for the tip. Didn't know I could do that, actually.



 NP, happens more often that one would realize.


----------



## bradster76

Eh...some various ones from recent explores:





















UE potty shot:


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots brad!


----------



## pez

4:23 AM...


----------



## bradster76

Big Bully said:


> Great shots brad!



Thanks, I appreciate it  The church shot is one of my favorites from that site....and it's so nice it's hard to believe it's abandoned.


----------



## pez

150+ year old cabin (parts of it anyway)


----------



## JHF Photography

That church is seriously abandoned?  It looks like you just walked in on a weekday instead of a Sunday!  Do you have any back story on it?  What's up with it, and why the hell all the stuff is still there!?  LOL!  I just can't get over how pristine it is, totally not what I was expecting in the abandoned places thread.


----------



## Big Bully

No way was that church abandoned. Or do you mean abandoned for the week? It is in too great of shape to be abandoned!

Pez! Awesome 150y/o cabin!


----------



## bradster76

JHF Photography said:


> That church is seriously abandoned?  It looks like you just walked in on a weekday instead of a Sunday!  Do you have any back story on it?  What's up with it, and why the hell all the stuff is still there!?  LOL!  I just can't get over how pristine it is, totally not what I was expecting in the abandoned places thread.



There is an abandoned Army/Army Aircorps (back before it was the Airforce) base, once known as Glasgow Air Base. Built in 1942, and was shutdown early in 1961; and the Army Corp of Engineers were still building until 1966. Meant for returning soldiers from WWII, Vietnam, the base was also a home for possible Cold War deployments. That never happened. The government wrote it off, and sold it to Montana, who didn't even want it. Now, out of about 800 buildings, 100 homes have been renovated and lived in. The rest sit abandoned and rotting and litterly noone cares about any of them. Free and easy exploring. :hail:



Big Bully said:


> No way was that church abandoned. Or do you mean abandoned for the week? It is in too great of shape to be abandoned!
> 
> Pez! Awesome 150y/o cabin!



And yes the church is one among many things there left abandoned for 43 years now. They just never use it. The priest's coats/robes are still hanging in the same place in the closets. Even the confession booths are intact, which are pretty cool. It is also haunted by a strong entity. That I won't go into. I thought it was one of the best shape sites I've explored, however I do like the "oldness" and look of something truely delapitated also. 

TY for looking.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

that asylum dentist equipment photos, creepiest ones yet haha


----------



## dl4449

On the way to Ft Bragg,Ca
View attachment 1827

View attachment 1828


----------



## bradster76

dl4449 said:


> On the way to Ft Bragg,Ca
> View attachment 1827
> 
> View attachment 1828



Cool, I know that route! :thumbup: I was GOING to head there or Benning after my 10 weeks at Jackon; until they told me my eyesight was worse than they thought....ugh. Army medics...:roll:


----------



## dklod




----------



## bradster76

Nice stuff Pez. I'd be afraid it'd fall in on me if I went in! lol. Funny thing is, I'd be more worried about my camera then me...is that normal? :lmao:


DK: What was that place? Anyways, I don't see any cameras, just a fence (easy to get through, most the time), and padlocks. Must be some cool looking inside!!!


----------



## dklod

bradster76 said:


> DK: What was that place? Anyways, I don't see any cameras, just a fence (easy to get through, most the time), and padlocks. Must be some cool looking inside!!!


 
Not sure exactly. From the outside it just looks liek an old house. Not even sure why its all fenced up the way it is and at night has a bright spot light on it from a nearby power pole. Maybe its heritage listed or something.


----------



## bradster76

Off track for a sec.:  

Dklod...Man, I love your sig! :lmao::thumbup:


----------



## dklod

bradster76 said:


> Off track for a sec.:
> 
> Dklod...Man, I love your sig! :lmao::thumbup:


 
LOL..today is no different my friend...


----------



## bradster76

dklod said:


> LOL..today is no different my friend...



LMAO...I hear that! Same s**t different day. :lmao:


----------



## nightfly56

misty morning abandoned farmhouse


----------



## bradster76

I love the way that looks, Nightfly. Just screaming "Get inside! Get inside!" 
Do you know how old it is? I'm guessing 1890's.


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> I love the way that looks, Nightfly. Just screaming "Get inside! Get inside!"
> Do you know how old it is? I'm guessing 1890's.


   I agree...."get inside...get inside":thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

^^^^Yeah me too.. 
How do you get in without getting caught or in serious trouble?


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> ^^^^Yeah me too..
> How do you get in without getting caught or in serious trouble?


   I just trespass....:lmao: and look for an open window or door.  It is not illegal till ya get caught. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> It is not illegal till ya get caught. :lmao:


Ahhh, grasshoppa, I have taught you well!   :lmao:


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> Ahhh, grasshoppa, I have taught you well! :lmao:


   It is like that ol saying...If a tree falls in the forest , does anybody hear. ......just changin things up a bit.  If the guy/gal trespasses in the abandoned building...does anybody know. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Battou

Chiller said:


> It is like that ol saying...If a tree falls in the forest , does anybody hear. ......just changin things up a bit.  If the guy/gal trespasses in the abandoned building...does anybody know. :lmao::lmao:



Sadly, I have found a couple around here rigged and/or monitered....Take a police scanner with you.


----------



## Chiller

A few from the Guild Inn. They erected a large fence to keep people away from the building, but someone had broken away a part, so I got in. Unfortunatly it was later in the evening, so lighting was tough.  

This is the exit to the once inground pool



 
The pool was filled in as soon as the Guild was shut down​ 


 

The Tea Room. Used to be a place where people could sit out, have a tea, or dinner and overlook the gardens.​

 
All the tables and chairs gone, and just the ol carpet and garbage lay about now​

 

This extension was added during the 50s(?) The one balcony with the glassed in porch, was actually built the the owners wife, and later became one of the honeymoon suites​

 

One of the staircases leading up to a upper sitting area. All of those lights have either been smashed or stolen. ​

 
I know my day will come that I can get in here before they tear is down. It is 5 minutes from my house and I check in on it every weekend. ​


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller, they aren't showing up.. 

Knowing my luck I would get caught right off the bat!! And the beautiful thing about living in a small town, most of the cops know me. *sigh* I just need to get up the nerve and just go and do it!


----------



## Chiller

Hmmm...they might show now.  I had Ext links off....oops


----------



## bradster76

That place is a pure gem, Chill. Yah, that's begging to be brok...*ahem*....uhh...accessed.  

Place like that, I'd do a ghost or ghoul pearing out of a window. Or, in the basement, (what I plan on doing for Holloween): making a set of pitch black armor...spikes, skulls the whole nine yards....and a claymore. Have a Blackguard with a long cape coming out of the shadows towards the camera. Add some red, glowing eyes to him, too. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> That place is a pure gem, Chill. Yah, that's begging to be brok...*ahem*....uhh...accessed.
> 
> Place like that, I'd do a ghost or ghoul pearing out of a window. Or, in the basement, (what I plan on doing for Holloween): making a set of pitch black armor...spikes, skulls the whole nine yards....and a claymore. Have a Blackguard with a long cape coming out of the shadows towards the camera. Add some red, glowing eyes to him, too. :thumbup::thumbup:


 

Wont be long bro...I have seen some weak spots.  I just dont know if the inside is monitored with motion detectors.  I heard is was.
  This place is said to be haunted.  Around the kitchen area, which is just to the left of this tea area.   Since all the windows are boarded up pretty tight, I cant see in.   Those doors are acutally painted black, with some type of tar paper over it or something.  Will keep my eye on it tho. 
BTW....I guess you have been over to the darkside? to see the photos there....:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic shots as usual Chiller!! You and your photography amazes me constantly! Great job!


----------



## LostInPa

Wednesdays asylum


Porches









Inside the porch







Need to rest?








Pilllllls....
















Is it dark yet?!








Yep!


----------



## clee27

Great shots guys but I am tooo CHICKEN to walk into one of these buildings >.< 
Now if I had 50 other photographers come with me...MAYBE >.<


----------



## Chiller

Thank you Miss Bully. Your awesome. :hug::

Lost....that is a great series. What an awesome find.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bradster76

Damn, Lost...nice site. :thumbup::thumbup: I gotta find another hospital to hit. I plan on going to this old nursing home in Deerfield in the next couple weeks. They wanted to demo it in 2006, but it still stands, and abandoned still. They never did convert it, either. Just hope that there is no security, no guards or nosy ass neighbors. Oh, gotta love those "neighborhood heros" that dial the police cuz there's a guy with a camera walking around! OOO...he looks soooo dangerous!!  

I'd like to weenie-slap people like that.


----------



## Big Bully

lol Brad you are funny!

Chiller, I try to speak the truth, and you deserve it.

Lost!!! All I can say is WOW!! I mean really.. WOW!! A-FREAKIN-MAZING! Very nice shots.

I have acouple of schools that are supposed to be haunted around here. One is the Albion College, that is has been abandoned for years but they are starting to renovate some of the buildings. I might just have to check that one out. Another one is on the main drag, so if I go in there, I will have to be sneaky. I think. 
But I will try so I can get some photos. Hmmm.. Who can I get to go with me...?


----------



## bradster76

Big Bully said:


> I have acouple of schools that are supposed to be haunted around here. One is the Albion College, that is has been abandoned for years but they are starting to renovate some of the buildings. I might just have to check that one out. Another one is on the main drag, so if I go in there, I will have to be sneaky. I think.
> But I will try so I can get some photos. Hmmm.. Who can I get to go with me...?



You mentioned a couple nice sounding sites; if I were closer...Hell, I'd go! :thumbup:  
I myself may have to use some ninjitsu skills on this nursing home I plan on hitting. I think there is a fence around it, but not sure. Take jacket, lay it over top the razorwire, and climb, babah! Learned that from some guys who went AWOL in the Navy... Dumbasses.....they got caught. 

Anyways, good luck getting to em, Bully.


----------



## LostInPa

thanks for the comments

Try it.
You CAN get in

Almost every place i go to has at least a 24hr guard.
It starts to get hard when there's alarms, cameras, dogs, or "unclimbable" fences. Just park far enough off the property so your car isnt too obvious, sneak up to your target, and keep alert. You'll be fine

a few pics that go with the subject...

Just watch what doors you open...






Get up on over it







It's about 16ft tall, made out of what could only be described as plastic coated chain male, and is surrounded by an active hospital with tons of security.







Watch your STEP!






Security sucks






Watch out for those motion sensors. (or know how to disable them) 







(pic below may offend some people...)




Park off property and listen when told to move your car by local punks!






So what...


----------



## nightfly56

had a little play with my earlier posting think this is a slight improvement


----------



## bradster76

Damn Lost...you got in a harder place than I've done! :hail:I have had trouble with crap like that before, but not like that...omg.   Looks like the Nursing Home I'll hit will be almost as bad, since they have demo plans still lined up for it, and it's also near an active hospital. So, the challenge will be fun! I'll come back with mah photoz!!!


----------



## Big Bully

:hail::hail:ALL HAIL LOSTInPA!!!! :hail:

Brad, all ya gotta do is come for a visit. We will take some shots together. :mrgreen: Maybe with your guts, (LOST you can come too) I then can go in. :mrgreen:


----------



## bradster76

Big Bully said:


> :hail::hail:ALL HAIL LOSTInPA!!!! :hail:
> 
> Brad, all ya gotta do is come for a visit. We will take some shots together. :mrgreen: Maybe with your guts, (LOST you can come too) I then can go in. :mrgreen:



Hehe, sounds cool, I doubt I'll get the time off of work! :lmao:  *sigh* my area is running low on explores...


----------



## Cameron Cushman

Didnt take many pictures of the garage itself, But it is a old abandoned garage with probably every disease in the book in it. Feces and mold everywhere, but when we got down to where we wanted to we found this old caddy limo and another older car. I tried to get into the limo but it was locked, really wanted to see what was inside of it, maybe next time.


----------



## Big Bully

bradster76 said:


> Hehe, sounds cool, I doubt I'll get the time off of work! :lmao: *sigh* my area is running low on explores...


 

Visit can be a weekend.. :mrgreen: They just organized a ghost hunting group out here. I still have yet to go on one just because I am sooo busy during the summer.

Nice shots Cameron!


----------



## bradster76

Cameron Cushman said:


> Feces and mold everywhere



LOL, typical explore, bro! :thumbup:


----------



## Hokiehall

An old abandoned store in Oakville, VA.


----------



## bradster76

Cool, Hokie. Looks funny, but is that roof on it new?? lol. I've see that before. One place I used to live, some of the 40+ abandonments had brand new doors on them...but that's because they THOUGHT they were going to buy them. Silly lawyers.


----------



## William Petruzzo

Why do we all so very much love going to places that are abandoned?


----------



## bradster76

bpetruzzo said:


> Why do we all so very much love going to places that are abandoned?



I wrote up a essay once before (long ago on another site) about "why" some of us urban explore. Went something close to this:

Why is it we seek out the old and abandoned places of the past? It is to me a deep part of us to not only seek out the unknown, but to be in a place we should not be, but more. Some of us maybe attached to the past, and want to capture the remains of what once was, avoiding the present and future. Or is it we are seeking the future and capturing the past to reflect back? Is this conscience or sub-conscience? We seek what is difficult or impossible to obtain, and the past is that. It is human nature to seek what we are told not to have, or know we physically cannot have; such as the past. Some of us seek the colors, textures, angles and light of a forgotten place. Some of us combine all of that together for our passion. Some avoid it all together. For me, it is looking back, seeing the present and knowing the inevitable end will be similar to the site you are currently in, capturing your photos. Legislatures, governments and authorities care not of these relics of our past, and view them as eye soars. There is us. Us to see deeper than the surface of it. To see the relic in which it is, and was. It is up to each of us to find the answer in ourselves.


----------



## Chiller

Im with Bradster. For me it is the fascination  that at one time this place was built for a purpose, and the mystery of who once worked in there, or lived there.  Only now to see it abandoned, or ruined.  That wonder of what happened, and when strikes me as I wander through the buildings or ruins.  
  There is that bit of..."oh, I should not be here" feeling too, but I like to discover what once was.


----------



## Pugs

Chiller said:


> Im with Bradster. For me it is the fascination that at one time this place was built for a purpose, and the mystery of who once worked in there, or lived there. Only now to see it abandoned, or ruined. That wonder of what happened, and when strikes me as I wander through the buildings or ruins.
> There is that bit of..."oh, I should not be here" feeling too, but I like to discover what once was.


 
Me three!


----------



## William Petruzzo

Good point.

I think, on some level, it might also have something to do with an old abondened place, in a way, being the embodiment of a photographer's desire. Like in a way, an abandoned place is, in itself, a photograph. Some stationary picture of what has already happened. Perhaps not preserved the same way, but the same basic idea.

Just a thought.


----------



## bradster76

True, and one reason why I love the typical "UE hall shot". You are now standing behind the tripod and your machine, seeing all the open doors, peeling paint, falling asbestos, etc. When I see it printed in photo, I try for a moment to put myself in a timemode of that sites' heyday. I imagine the walls dressed up, the floors mopped, the sounds of the patients, the nurses walking from place to place in those funny white outfits, maybe the sound of a gurney being pushed. Then I see the beauty of the decay and present. Every abandoned site is a story, many stories to be told, that will never be. Only maybe a ghost could share. 

I guess also it's because it's a place NOBODY gives two sh*ts about. But the main attraction to me, is someone is telling not to go there, not to "tresspass". Strange how most owners (if the place has one), will not do anything with the site, even drive past it....in years. Years. And you can get in trouble in some areas regardless. Yah, it's fu*ked up. 

I'd love to see a site like normal with the "no tresspassing", "posted", etc. signs, then a few miles away see some old plant with signs saying "no owner, go in", "owner don't give no fu*k", "tresspassing allowed. just don't fall through the floor".


----------



## William Petruzzo

Yeah, we have something along those lines in Maryland. It's not quite so overt, but the hospital is completely abandoned and in the middle of nowhere. So, no one ever bothered to put up signs. Now it's a pretty popular site for local explorers and almost never is anyone caught. And, when they are, they're just asked to leave. Politely, as I understand it.


----------



## Artograph

WOW!!! 

*Great shots guys....I'm really enjoying this thread!!  Thanks for sharing!*

Hmmm....must go find abandoned places...._must_ go find abandoned places!!! :bouncy: 

(...Must not be chicken...._must_ not be chicken....!!  LOL!!)


----------



## Artograph

I did several shots of this old bus.  This series are all in colour, which I really liked!  (I have some more to add late...soem b&w.)  

There has been no post-processing in these!  Tell me what you think!??

1.







2.






3.


----------



## Chiller

I had posted a series from this shoot a while back, but thought it would fit here as well. This is the abandoned Don Valley Brickworks. They try to keep it boarded up, but between the homeless, graffitti artists, and..well...photographers, there is always an opening to be found. Tough shooting in here. It can be either pitch black, and needing a flashlight to paint with light, or the holes can creat havoc with the exposures. I think I will see if I can sneak in this weekend. Have Sat. morning free. 
The rest of the series can be seen here. 
Brickworks


----------



## Bifurcator

Those rock!!!

The ones at the Brickworks are pretty awesome too!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Chiller those are fantastic!
Arto, cool bus. I especially like the one with the tire. Not sure why but that is my favorite.
Well my haunted/abandoned places tours are put on hold for a bit. My hubby was holding my camera this weekend and accidently dropped it (my small p&s) and then ran over it with his truck.  Luckily I was able to get the pictures and video that I had off of the card. But nothing else was really salvagable


----------



## Artograph

Big Bully said:


> Oh Chiller those are fantastic!
> Arto, cool bus. I especially like the one with the tire. Not sure why but that is my favorite.
> Well my haunted/abandoned places tours are put on hold for a bit. My hubby was holding my camera this weekend and accidently dropped it (my small p&s) and then ran over it with his truck.  Luckily I was able to get the pictures and video that I had off of the card. But nothing else was really salvagable


 
**GASP*!!!!  :shock:  Ohhhh nooooo!!!!  ...I'm so sorry that happened!  *

*Was your husband in any pain.....when you throddled him, I mean?  ;-)*

Thank you for your comments on the bus.  I need to figure out how to calibrate the monitor...and see if that's all I need to do.  My pics (on here) aren't really appearing quite the same as the photos I took.  

The pic with the tire _is_ kind of cool...you can't really tell from the way it showed up, but the flat suface of the tire is painted army green for some reason?

The yellow light photo that I have doesn't have the dark shadow under the light....sigh....back to the drawing board!

I took a few cool b&w shots of the bus too....but I'll try to post them after I have this little calibration issue fixed.  ...Lord help me!  LOL!!


----------



## hankejp

This is a picture I took yesterday. I'm waiting for the person to be outside to see if I can go in there once. What do you think?


----------



## bradster76

You've seen activity there? Looks all abandoned to me, but you never know. Prob. just the land owner checking up on things. Also, some people use old buildings to store junk in. "Ooo gotta make sure my collection of stamps is still here....oh, I bet that tire is worth a mint. heheh" Yah know, sh*t like that.


----------



## hankejp

bradster76 said:


> You've seen activity there? Looks all abandoned to me, but you never know. Prob. just the land owner checking up on things. Also, some people use old buildings to store junk in. "Ooo gotta make sure my collection of stamps is still here....oh, I bet that tire is worth a mint. heheh" Yah know, sh*t like that.


 

No :lmao:, I don't think anyone live in that.  There is a house to the right of that picture 50 yards or so.  I think that is the owner.


----------



## Artograph

Here is an "abandoned" bus!!! Yes, one in the same bus as the pics I posted earlier!! (Only this time I figured out how to post them properly!!! ...You can see the ones above posted in "General") ;O)


----------



## bradster76

Love how you did that photo, Arto.  The blurring effect is cool.


----------



## Artograph

bradster76 said:


> Love how you did that photo, Arto.  The blurring effect is cool.


 
Hey! Thanks!! 

Guess those "orb" photos of mine were a real bust?? I kept getting "orbs", everywhere and anywhere I took night shot. Darnnit...I was so excited for what I *thought* I caught on film!! :er:


And now..to add to this wonderful collection of abandoned places...this is an abandoned shed at an old abandoned farm house (which I hope to post later!). 

Inside is an old baby buggy, without the wheels. This is just how I foun the place too. I had to climb in and around some trees to get to this doorway.







Here is one....this is from 'the bus' series.....


----------



## hankejp

Great pictures.  The old farm house looks a little creepy.  I always wonder the history behind them.


----------



## James Learie




----------



## Chiller

I guess this could fit in here, even tho, it might fit better in a theme called Ruins. This is the Darnley Grist Mill, that was built in 1813. It was originally designed to supply flour to the army. By 1872 paper making equipment was installed and it was one of the areas first paper companies. In 1875 there was a large boiler explosion that destroyed the company. Two men died, and this place is rumoured to be haunted by their ghosts. 
It was rebuilt and was later named the Greensville Paper Co. Then again in 1934, another explosion at the factory destroyed everything. The mill was rebuilt again, untill finally in 1945 fire burned it down. Tough shooting this as there is really nothing left, and large holes everywhere. 



 



 



 
Apparently this is the room the two men died. It is niknamed The Mystery Room​


----------



## rom4n301

those are some cool shot.. i wish i knew a place like that


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots Arto, James and Chiller.
Chiller as usual your shots are fanastic.
James, where were your shots taken?


----------



## James Learie

First one is at an abandoned cement plant, the second at an old WWII gun battery in St. John's, Newfoundland.


----------



## bradster76

Sh*t, nice shots, all. :thumbup::thumbup:

Chill, love the info you have on the place. There's a old cable factory nearby that is like litterly IMPOSSIBLE to explore and not get in trouble, but a few men over so many years died working in there; mainly in the '30s. Arms and torsos getting caught in the reels from what I hear. Musta been a nice mess ale: 

Meh, as soon as I am done working 24/7, I'm gonna have to get out sometime, somewhere to explore. I got tipped this morning at work about a abandoned mill/plant near the mountains....west of the city, here. So, I'll go check it out. I prob. won't have any damn time to hit the nursing home soon  

Out.


----------



## Chiller

Thanks everyone.  Appreciate your comments.  
Bradster... there are some other buildings I have my eye on, but they are tough to get at.   One building near the lake has 24 hour security, cause a photog died early this year exploring it.   
BTW....Arto..love that school bus.


----------



## Artograph

And, another one...

Critiques _always_ welcome!


----------



## Chiller

Thats a neat shot Arto.   Looks like a house just north of Toronna that I see.  
Can ya get in?


----------



## Artograph

Chiller said:


> Thats a neat shot Arto. Looks like a house just north of Toronna that I see.
> Can ya get in?


 
Thanks!  

It's actually east of 'Toronna'!  LOL!!  _Waaaay_ east!  

I'm too chicken to try to get in!   

While the house and sheds are abandoned...the land is still being used by the owners (or maybe rented out?).  There is also a house _right_ across the street form this one, and so you are in plain sight!!!  Eeek!


----------



## Chiller

Artograph said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's actually east of *'Toronna'! LOL!! Waaaay east*!
> 
> I'm too chicken to try to get in!
> 
> While the house and sheds are abandoned...the land is still being used by the owners (or maybe rented out?). There is also a house _right_ across the street form this one, and so you are in plain sight!!! Eeek!


 
Sounds pretty far.


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic arto! I really like the lonely feeling of that house. It's great!


----------



## Artograph

Big Bully said:


> Fantastic arto! I really like the lonely feeling of that house. It's great!


 
Thanks!


----------



## bradster76

Artograph said:


> And, another one...
> 
> Critiques _always_ welcome!



Too bad for all the eyes around, I'd have to open up some Irish/Barbarian whoop ass for the asshat who dialed the cops on me! layball:

Anyways, sweet shot. I love the comp, b/w, grass; great job. Lot of people don't understand that comp plays some slightly different "rules" in UE, and this is good. Reminds me of a similar house down near my job, and it's been abandoned for god knows how long. Just that the damn thing has to be across the road from a major business. Ugh. I thought about hitting it up once, until I noticed that cute, little power meter on the side of it. (


----------



## bradster76

Something I noticed a few seconds after my post: I messed with it as much as I know in PS, so if anyone can clear this up. It seems to be a figure of some sort in the window. Could just be old furniture, but if someone could examine it that'd be great:


----------



## Artograph

bradster76 said:


> Something I noticed a few seconds after my post: I messed with it as much as I know in PS, so if anyone can clear this up. It seems to be a figure of some sort in the window. Could just be old furniture, but if someone could examine it that'd be great:


 
Jeeze...you're giving me the heebie-jeebies over here!!    I did notice that the screen was ripped (there's no glass), when I took the shot.  Now...if you are seeing something other than that...well...I wanna know too     .... _I think! _


----------



## Artograph

bradster76 said:


> Too bad for all the eyes around, I'd have to open up some Irish/Barbarian whoop ass for the asshat who dialed the cops on me! layball:
> 
> Anyways, sweet shot. I love the comp, b/w, grass; great job. Lot of people don't understand that comp plays some slightly different "rules" in UE, and this is good. Reminds me of a similar house down near my job, and it's been abandoned for god knows how long. Just that the damn thing has to be across the road from a major business. Ugh. I thought about hitting it up once, until I noticed that cute, little power meter on the side of it. (


 
Thanks!  I'm not sure what the h#ll you just said....What is "UE"??  :blushing: 

Hmmmm...me thinks me maybe got "lucky" with this shot???  

Oh, and I don't think I can 'do' a....ummmm...whoop ass'n....but I wonder how far _crying_ would take me???


----------



## Chiller

Looks like somebody was being watched from that window.   Sometimes you cant see them when you shoot the pic, but they always see you. :lmao:


----------



## Artograph

Chiller said:


> Looks like somebody was being watched from that window. Sometimes you cant see them when you shoot the pic, but they always see you. :lmao:


 
     :shock:


----------



## Artograph

CRAP!!! You know, at first I didn't see anything beyond the screen....my monitor is apparently darker than it should be!  When I tried to enlarge the image, I just about crapped!   :OP 

Anyway, I went back and played with another photo...taken same day/time, slightly different angle...enlarged it, brightened it....not sure what it is...but it looks, er, ummm...'hamless'??


----------



## Big Bully

I finally got a new camera and was able to get photos of the place where I have been working at for a month!
This is an abandoned silo and barn.
And my two little Urban Explorers.
Comments are welcome.
















I'm even in the photo!!! hahaha










My two little Urban Explorers (aka UE). Ryan is the big one and Keagan is the short one.


----------



## MartyMoose

Gas Works Park, Seattle, WA

Machine was created in ~1906 to turn coal dust into gas for lighting/heating, etc. Was obsoleted in ~'50's due to natural gas import and bought by the city and turned into a park in the mid '70's.

1 





2


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot Marty, and welcome to the photo forum!


----------



## Artograph

"Big Bully"...so glad you got a new camera!!!

I _*love*_ the warm tones in your photos, the feel of the (evening?) sun, and the softness around the water.  3, 4, 5 and 6 are my faves!

Moose...welcome!  What an interesting thing to do with the old machine, huh?


----------



## Big Bully

Yep it was the evening. I took them about 3 hours ago.
Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Artograph

OK..._I _*think* this one is good...LOL!!! I'll let YOU be the judge of that!!??? :O)

Not sure how "abandoned" it is...obviously it's an old barn entrance. They don't use this door anyway--or so it appreared to me. Mabye there is a back door??

Would love some C&C please!!


----------



## Artograph

I blame you all.....each and every one of you here. I've become addicted to abandoned places!!! LOL!!

This is a very small stone-type church that is no longer in use. Someone, looks after the place...mows the lawn ad such... I'm thinking that the "church" still owns this place. The property is small, and on a main road in my small town.

Before you ask....no, I couldn't "get in" (LOL!), but I did peek in the window, and I got this, ummm, interesting shot! It man not be great, but I kind of like it! 

Also, not sure if you can see it in this shot...but there are still oil lamps hanging on the side of some of the beams.






Oh yeah....and there I am too!!   LMAO!


----------



## bradster76

Nice site, Marty! :thumbup: Reminds me of Bethlehem Steel, a bit. I love old plants and refineries, and all that rust is great texture. Did you get anymore of it? Looks really cool. TY.


----------



## MartyMoose

Big Bully said:


> Nice shot Marty, and welcome to the photo forum!


Thanks BB.


----------



## dklod

Man (and woman), this thread has produced some of the best photos I have ever seen. This thread has the potential to be the biggest, image wise, on the site because the opportunities are endless. Im making it my homepage . (thank god for broadband)


----------



## Chiller

Artograph said:


> CRAP!!! You know, at first I didn't see anything beyond the screen....my monitor is apparently darker than it should be! When I tried to enlarge the image, I just about crapped! :OP
> 
> Anyway, I went back and played with another photo...taken same day/time, slightly different angle...enlarged it, brightened it....not sure what it is...but it looks, er, ummm...'hamless'??


 
I can still see a face in the shadow.  There are two eyes just above the horizontal frame, and an open mouth just below it.    It is really faint in the shadow, but....eyes were watching ya. 

Excellent shooting Miss Bully.   Love that little place you have there. 
Marty...welcome to the forum and this little theme.  Great of you to join. 
Arto....love those shots you added.  That black and white images is nice.


----------



## Artograph

Chiller said:


> I can still see a face in the shadow. There are two eyes just above the horizontal frame, and an open mouth just below it. It is really faint in the shadow, but....eyes were watching ya.
> 
> 
> Arto....love those shots you added. That black and white images is nice.


 

Come _on_.  You are sh*t'n me aren't you?     I've played with it...I see nothing there!  :blushing:

Anyway....:hail:..thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## RockabettieRevival

Hello everyone!  Totally diggin' this thread.  Some really great shots being thrown up here.  

Hopefully, if plans hold out, I will be shooting an abandoned place on Saturday.  I won't give any hints about the place, for I am hoping the shots will speak on their own.


----------



## Chiller

Hm.... hope it is not just my wonky eyes playing tricks, but I borrowed your pic, and lightened it up even more, then circled the eyes and mouth. They are very faint, so if you have a dark monitor, you might not see it.


----------



## Artograph

Yes, apparently...my monitor _is_ pretty dark....oh, man...


----------



## Chiller

Artograph said:


> Yes, apparently...my monitor _is_ pretty dark....oh, man...


   So ya going back now?  :lmao:


----------



## bradster76

Ooo..I see it


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> Ooo..I see it


 

Thanks man.  I was not sure if Chiller and I were cracking up. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## bradster76

RockabettieRevival said:


> Hello everyone!  Totally diggin' this thread.  Some really great shots being thrown up here.
> 
> Hopefully, if plans hold out, I will be shooting an abandoned place on Saturday.  I won't give any hints about the place, for I am hoping the shots will speak on their own.




Thanks, Rock and welcome to TPF


----------



## bradster76

Chiller said:


> Thanks man.  I was not sure if Chiller and I were cracking up. :lmao::lmao:



But...but we are, aren't we??  :lmao:


----------



## Artograph

RockabettieRevival said:


> Hello everyone! Totally diggin' this thread. Some really great shots being thrown up here.
> 
> Hopefully, if plans hold out, I will be shooting an abandoned place on Saturday. I won't give any hints about the place, for I am hoping the shots will speak on their own.


 
Hey!!  Glad you'll be posting!  ....Can't wait to see it!  



[So ya going back now? :lmao: ]

Well...the way I see it, I really have no choice!  :shock:  ....Now do *I*??  



_Hey, umm.....anyone wanna come along!?????_  :blushing:




LMAO!


----------



## Big Bully

Thanks Chiller, there are days that I wish I lived where I was taking those shots, because it was so beautiful at sunset. But I was just working there to make the lawn beautiful. But I totally swear that there was a ghost or something causing trouble.. hahaha


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> But...but we are, aren't we?? :lmao:


 
* I cracked up long ago brother. :lmao::lmao:*



Artograph said:


> Hey!! Glad you'll be posting! ....Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> [So ya going back now? :lmao: ]
> 
> Well...the way I see it, I really have no choice! :shock: ....Now do *I*??
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey, umm.....anyone wanna come along!?????_ :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!


 
* Id go withcha...and your in Ontario.  Hmmm.... *



Big Bully said:


> Thanks Chiller, there are days that I wish I lived where I was taking those shots, because it was so beautiful at sunset. But I was just working there to make the lawn beautiful. But I totally swear that there was a ghost or something causing trouble.. hahaha


 * I have that same problem Miss Bully.  Where I shot the old mill shots is a place I would love to live.   There are small waterfalls everywhere like this one. *
*




*​*Years ago this on top of this hill another mill sat until it went down in flames too.  *​


----------



## Artograph

*Note to self:* :er: _When tresspassing on private property to poke around abandoned places.....fer gawd sake quit looking around at all the cool things to "shoot", and watch out for those boards with long, dull, rusty nails sticking out of them! _:raisedbrow: Dang.

OK....well, tetanus shots are up to date, and 'implied' foot was cleansed...and will be fine.

I went back, oh yes I did!!! LOL!! Soooo, this is one shot, I have a few more (which I will post later). I didn't see or hear anything while I was there, but I got a few good shots!


----------



## hankejp

This is a close-up of the previous picture.  I finally saw the owner and he gave me permission.  I talked to him a bit about the building.  I guess this is the original house that was buitl in like 1902.  The roof was replaced in 1908 with the roof of a train depot in town.  Then the sides were replaced in something like 1915.  They were brought over on horse and buggy.  Once the family moved out of there, it was turned into a grain mill.  Pretty neat learning on the history of the building.

I am always looking for C & C as always.  Thanks

1.)






2.)







3.)






4.)



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/2889971529_b3f8243c75_b.jpg


----------



## Artograph

....More of the old abandoned stone farm house. Let me know what you think of them...I've been experimenting with different tones, colours, etc!!

Thanks!



#1







#2







#3







#4 (This is looking into one of the old sheds...this is the same shed with the old baby buggy as seen up above sometwhere!)







#5 (This is a slightly different photo than in my other post, above.)....


----------



## hankejp

I like number 2 & 4 the best.  #4 always creeps me out when I look at it.  I'm thinking sometihng is going to jump out.  Maybe the ghost from above.  Do you dare go down the stairs in #2, or is that where picture 4 comes from?


----------



## Artograph

Well, #2 is the cellar entrance, at the side of the house...and obviously it is open. It's also a very short doorway. And I assme that it's merely just a cellar, formerly used to store veggies?? 

I'm not sure you'd even catch me at the bottom of the steps to get a better look inside!! Though I *am* curious!! ...The "chicken" part of me over-rides the *curious* side of me _most_ times (but give me time)!!!! LOL!

I _would _love to get just a wee peek in one of the main floor windows...

No, #4 is actually a shed/little barn thing. It's narrow, but quite long, and there is a tractor (thats not that old) inside one part. The part that I shot is sort of like a stall area...? THAT was where I stuck a nail into my foot! The house is scarier than the barn thing...or at least I think so. 

You can see this ghost thing?? I can't see it!??? (Am I the only one?) LOL!


You also got some cool shots!!  Neat to get info on an old place!  3 and 4 are my faves!  ...I love the grain of that old wood!    :O)


----------



## Big Bully

Hank and Arto fantastic finds! The photos are wonderful. I am soo loving this!
I just found out today that we have a haunted hotel not too far away from where I live ( http://getinnidaho.com/ )That I sooo want to go to. Also they are going to have a spook alley in Oct. at the haunted Albion Normal College. So I am just getting chills I am so excited! Hope I can go to either one, and get pictures!


----------



## Artograph

Big Bully said:


> Hank and Arto fantastic finds! The photos are wonderful. I am soo loving this!
> I just found out today that we have a haunted hotel not too far away from where I live ( http://getinnidaho.com/ )That I sooo want to go to. Also they are going to have a spook alley in Oct. at the haunted Albion Normal College. So I am just getting chills I am so excited! Hope I can go to either one, and get pictures!


 

Thanks!!  I love this thread too...I just feel like I'm monopolizing it a wee bit lately....sorry!!  :blushing:

Eeek!!  It looks like an old institution!!??  Creeeepy!!  I have a friend (that I met on a Canadian parenting forum) that is going to stay at a supposedly haunted hotel in Victoria, BC (Canada) this weekend.  She is hoping to bring back all kinds of yummy stories for me!!!

Good luck!!  I hope you are able to bring back some cool pics too!!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh yeah tell me about it. I have been dying to go to the college for some time now. But now that someone is buying up the buildings I think this just might be my only chance to not really get into trouble. 
And staying at the inn, would just be cool!


----------



## RockabettieRevival

So Saturday was pretty miserable here in PA...wicked humid, rainy, sticky...gross.  But I did get to where I was going and took some shots.  Hope you enjoy them!

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





Oh, I almost forgot...this is Eastern State Penitentiary.  Been featured on many TV shows.  So yeah, it's not REALLY abandoned...but I'm not a true UE either.  I'm a scaredy kitten


----------



## Artograph

Very cool shots RBR!!  I especially like 3 and 6!!


----------



## RockabettieRevival

Artograph said:


> Very cool shots RBR!! I especially like 3 and 6!!


 
Thanks!  #3 is a cell block that was closed off by cyclone fencing so I couldn't get any further down there

#6 is the second floor of cell block 7, just something about that one that drew me in

I have some more shots, but will have to post more later.  Still at work! :er:


----------



## Big Bully

RBR I am so loving 3,5,6! Amazing, simply amazing. #3 has such an eirie feel to it. Damn near creepy. Great job!


----------



## Artograph

RockabettieRevival said:


> Thanks! #3 is a cell block that was closed off by cyclone fencing so I couldn't get any further down there
> 
> #6 is the second floor of cell block 7, just something about that one that drew me in
> 
> I have some more shots, but will have to post more later. Still at work! :er:


 
Looking forward to seeing more!!!  ..._Some_ of us are addicted to this suff!!  Well, not _meeee_....:blushing:...but I ummm...think Meg, yeah Meg needs her abandoned 'fix' now and then.  Yeah, that's it...it's Meg.  Meg does.    

   :mrgreen:


LOL!!


----------



## bradster76

Haha! Cool, I knew right away that was eastern! Pretty haunted, too...it was on TAPs...but I am skeptical about those paranormal t.v. shows. Kinda like t.v. "doctors". Oprah and her "Dr. Oz"....gimmie a break. 

Back on track:  Nice shots, man. The b/w was perfect. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Artograph said:


> Looking forward to seeing more!!! ..._Some_ of us are addicted to this suff!! Well, not _meeee_....:blushing:...but I ummm...think Meg, yeah Meg needs her abandoned 'fix' now and then. Yeah, that's it...it's Meg. Meg does.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> LOL!!


 


Ok ok ok...  I know I have to go and take some pictures. I have to try my new camera out.. And today seems like it is a gloomy day and perfect to take depressing photos, of abandoned places.


----------



## Double H

Former Lancaster Stockyards. Razed as of last week. These were shot about two years ago, before all the scrappers destroyed everything.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Next set: Abandoned Psych hospital


----------



## Big Bully

Wow #4 almost made my stomache turn.. lol Terrific shots. Talk about cool!


----------



## ferny

I have one or two shots like this. 

All snaps really as I tend to go exploring and to document rather than take photos. I keep meaning to take a tripod as many places have no light at all.










Yes, that's a hole in the floor.





See. 



























That'll do for now. I've got laods.


----------



## Big Bully

Ferny, your first shot is so sad. It is depressing that people actually live that way. 
Your other shots are amazing though. Great job.
I promise guys I will get out today and take some shots.


----------



## Double H

Big Bully said:


> Wow #4 almost made my stomache turn.. lol Terrific shots. Talk about cool!



That is part of why we do this, to stir emotion? 

Thanks! I will miss this location. It held a lot of history.


----------



## Big Bully

Double H said:


> That is part of why we do this, to stir emotion?
> 
> Thanks! I will miss this location. It held a lot of history.


 
Well you totally succeeded! I have a strong stomache and wow.. I can disect a pig... no problem.. But for some reason that picture almost got me..


----------



## Chiller

Wow...some brilliant additions to this theme.  Still the best thread on TPF.


----------



## ferny

I did post this but obviously it didn't go down very well. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139788


----------



## Artograph

ferny said:


> I did post this but obviously it didn't go down very well.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139788


 
No, I like it!!  

(I haven't been in "General" since you posted that!)


----------



## Chiller

It is a great shot Ferny.  I dont hang in those galleries much, so I did not see that image. 
 All of your images were excellent as were Double H's and Rockabettis.  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Yep, I agree ferny. Great job..


----------



## bradster76

Damn, great shots guys!! :thumbup::thumbup: Chill, got to agree with you brother; never thought the thread I started would go so far. I'm thrilled, let's keep this alive! Hellz yah! :hail::hail:


----------



## Big Bully

I DID IT!!! I DID IT!!! I went shooting today...

An old shack...







The basement of the shack...






An old supposedly haunted school play area..






My little helper for the day. My niece Mikaeli..






I have so many more, but I haven't had time to up load them. But they will come by the end of the day..


----------



## RockabettieRevival

Double H, I went to school in Lancaster...though admit I never saw any place like that.  Morbid, but definitely some great shots!


----------



## bradster76

Cool, BB; what made the playard haunted? Did a kid die from a fall or something? lol, sorry but hard to picture a haunted swingset....but maybe not.   Still creepy, looks like no one really visits it.


----------



## ferny

> Ferny, your first shot is so sad. It is depressing that people actually live that way.
> Your other shots are amazing though. Great job.
> I promise guys I will get out today and take some shots.


There's worse out there. That place was the side of an abandoned cinema in my town centre. I've been back loads of times and it always looks the same so assume ithe bedding is not in use.

Those green mossy things are in the same building as that industrial one. It's the offices of something of a faily large site (for that area). That had people living in it too at some point.





















All the same area at the same location.



Big Bully - what's this shack thingy?


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> I DID IT!!! I DID IT!!! I went shooting today...
> 
> An old supposedly haunted school play area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many more, but I haven't had time to up load them. But they will come by the end of the day..


 
Meg,

I love this one!  I love the broken post leaning causing the bouncy bridge to lean.  There was a playset like that near where I grew up and it's so interesting to see one that's decaying.


----------



## Big Bully

bradster76 said:


> Cool, BB; what made the playard haunted? Did a kid die from a fall or something? lol, sorry but hard to picture a haunted swingset....but maybe not.  Still creepy, looks like no one really visits it.


 

The playground isn't haunted just abandoned. The school is supposedly haunted, I just don't know the story yet. I will post some more pictures in a sec.



ferny said:


> Big Bully - what's this shack thingy?


 
It is just an abandoned house that the local "gangs" Sorry...  Graffiti up and probably a druggie spot. 

Thank you Pugs!


----------



## Chiller

Miss Bully...way to get out there girl.   Diggin those images.  
Ferny....great additions.  Sad to see how some people have to live.  Would love to crawl around in there.


----------



## Big Bully

Here are some of the school and the cemetary that I went to.
 This was my entrance to the school but they reboarded up the hole in the door :-(















Mikaeli and I on our way to the cemetary.

























I have some more of the school that I need to upload.. I can't believe that I missed them.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> Miss Bully...way to get out there girl. Diggin those images.
> Ferny....great additions. Sad to see how some people have to live. Would love to crawl around in there.


 

Thank you Chiller!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok here are some final photos...


----------



## Artograph

Ferny, Meg, Double H......wonderful!! 

More!! More!! LOL!!



P.S.  Ummm, ...hey Meg....I think I see a hole in one of them 'ther windows!!!!????


----------



## Big Bully

Im working at it.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

I might go back to the school here in a bit.. My son was PISSED that I didn't take him.. lol... So you may get some more from me.


----------



## bradster76

Those are cool, Meg. How long has it been abandoned? And why? Sorry for asking a lot... Looks like there is a way to get in, like Art said. GL!!


----------



## John_05

Wow!  I really need to explore the forums more often.  So many excellent shots here.

There's a couple of abandoned places here I want to get to.  I may have a chance to get to one before winter, hopefully.  There's some abandoned buildings at the psychiatric center here I've been in years ago that I'd love to explore again,  but with a camera this time.


----------



## Double H

Alright, here are some more, but not the psych hospital pics. I am propagationg DNS settings of my domains, and the good shots aren't available yet. So for now, enjoy this set from a very pristine location in the anthracite coal region of PA. Built in 1921, it was the largest coal breaker of her kind. Operations ceased around 1961, leaving everything pretty much where it was left on the workers' last days.

1






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7





8. (we couldn't resist)





9





10.





11.





12





for more, goto: http://explorerh.com


----------



## bradster76

Really great photos, DoubleH! :thumbup::thumbup: Diggin that huge place! I bet it would take all day to fully explore. Fave is #5!


----------



## Double H

bradster76 said:


> Really great photos, DoubleH! :thumbup::thumbup: Diggin that huge place! I bet it would take all day to fully explore. Fave is #5!



Thanks bradster, I have spent entire days there, four to be exact. Each time, I find something new. The best time is early in the morning, just as the sun is coming up.


----------



## Big Bully

bradster76 said:


> Those are cool, Meg. How long has it been abandoned? And why? Sorry for asking a lot... Looks like there is a way to get in, like Art said. GL!!


 
I have lived here for 16 years. And as long as I have been here there have never been kids at that school and it has been condemned. I've heard stories that the reason they condemned it was because part of a ceiling fell on a kid. I might be able to find out if I ask the right people. 


:hailH!!!! :hail:I am soo not worthy! #2 is absolutely stunning, and #5 almost had me in tears. Beautiful, awe inspiring series!! Wow.. Wow is all I can say!


----------



## Artograph

Love them DoubleH!!!  Love #s 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11....can't decide on a fave!

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

I went back to the school today to get some more shots. This time I took my boys with me. 





















I got a reflection of me looking into the door.. lol






Looks like an old meter.


----------



## Artograph

Wow....is it just me, or is there something _really_ creepy about the windows above the double doors!!!


----------



## joecoulsonphotography

Doubleh, 2 and 5 are simply fantastic!


----------



## Big Bully

Artograph said:


> Wow....is it just me, or is there something _really_ creepy about the windows above the double doors!!!


 

Yes, I can't stop looking at them, and I drive by this school every day!


----------



## ferny

Hurry up and get in there.


----------



## bradster76

ferny said:


> Hurry up and get in there.



lol, I second that! But I don't see anything with those windows...just tattered window coverings. Dunno...it is early and under a lot of stress..


----------



## Double H

Thanks everyone for the great comments. i am still waiting to resolve some issues with my doublehmedia domain, so the psych pics will have to wait. 
For now, here is Raymark Raybestos, photographed in her final days. As a high-school student in the town where this plant sustained a lot of jobs, I can still remember the smell of asbestos manufacturing. At one time this company had the largest contract with the US military during WWII as a supplier of brake linings for military vehicles. After too many asbestos and cancer lawsuits in the &#8217;90s, Raymark of Manheim, PA shut down for good. Only the Laboratory building still stands today, the rest was razed two years ago. Enjoy. (pardon the different borders and such)

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## Double H

Ok, I hope I'm not breaking major laws here on the forums, but without further adeu, a certain Psychiatric Hospital somewhere in New York state. I shot all images using my Nikon 10.5mm. The title of this gallery is "Focal Edema"

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





for more goto: http://doublehmedia.com


----------



## John_05

The pool and last shot are awesome!

I like them all,  but those 2 are my favorites.

I really want to get to the psychiatric center here to shoot an abandoned building there,  but it won't be easy.  The rest of the facility is still in use,  and they have security all over the place.  I might call ahead and see if I can get permission.


----------



## Artograph

Wow.....awesome.


----------



## hankejp

Nice shots.  Very crisp looking.


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> Hurry up and get in there.


 
I will get in there one of these days. I barely got up the nerve to take the pictures due to the building being on the main drag in town. aka busy busy street. I wonder if I could get someone to go with me. hmmm



bradster76 said:


> lol, I second that! But I don't see anything with those windows...just tattered window coverings. Dunno...it is early and under a lot of stress..


 I don't think there is anything in the windows, they are just tattered and creepy looking. And when they blow in the wind they look really cool. :mrgreen:


Double H!!!! :hail::hail:I really wish I could learn from you!!:study: You my friend amaze me constantly! WOW!! I mean seriously.. WOW!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Hmm what is that IBM grenade looking thing? And why is there a morgue in that psych hospital !!

Its kind of fuuny  how shoes and dishes and stuff get left behind


----------



## Double H

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Hmm what is that IBM grenade looking thing? And why is there a morgue in that psych hospital !!
> 
> Its kind of fuuny  how shoes and dishes and stuff get left behind



That IBM grenade looking thing is a typewriter ball from a thing called an electric typewriter. Ancient, I know.

At one time most Psych hospitals housed thousands of patients, had hundreds of buildings, and quite often, death. The places were all state-run, and they were made to be self-sufficient, some actually having patients take care of gardens and livestock.


----------



## Pugs

Double H said:


> Thanks everyone for the great comments. i am still waiting to resolve some issues with my doublehmedia domain, so the psych pics will have to wait.
> For now, here is Raymark Raybestos, photographed in her final days. As a high-school student in the town where this plant sustained a lot of jobs, I can still remember the smell of asbestos manufacturing. At one time this company had the largest contract with the US military during WWII as a supplier of brake linings for military vehicles. After too many asbestos and cancer lawsuits in the &#8217;90s, Raymark of Manheim, PA shut down for good. Only the Laboratory building still stands today, the rest was razed two years ago. Enjoy. (pardon the different borders and such)
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10


 
Number 7... WOW!! Simply awesome. 

Number 10... I love the textures, lines and angles.  Just wishing for a little more depth of field


----------



## Pugs

Double H said:


> Ok, I hope I'm not breaking major laws here on the forums, but without further adeu, a certain Psychiatric Hospital somewhere in New York state. I shot all images using my Nikon 10.5mm. The title of this gallery is "Focal Edema"


 
Entirely a personal thing here as I can see that these shots are technically well exposed and well composed...  For the most part, I cannot stand barrel distortion, even when intentionally and artistically done.  It actually hurts my eye and makes me a bit queasy.  There've been maybe less than ten fisheye photos that I've ever seen that I've actually liked.  

Some of these shots, I would have loved to see with a standard lens as they are incredibly composed with absolutely wonderful subject matter.  Numbers 1 and 2 for instance, are fantastic!  I love the shapes, lines, symmetry, and chaos of number 7.  And number 10 is just eerie and beautiful at the same time.  

I just literally get a headache and a little nauseous trying to look at barrel distorted images, especially when they get into the fisheye realm.


----------



## Big Bully

I actually thought it was cool.. But then again I have no idea as to how he did it. I thought it was kind of weird that the walls seemed to be caving in. But soo cool at the same time.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography

:hail: to DoubleH   simply stunning vision.


----------



## bradster76

Great work there, Double! :thumbup: Man, I wish I could have some time to explore, but don't right now.  Can't even get over 28 miles away to see an old nursing home. Anyways, is that hospital the one I'm thinking it is?? Send me a pm, please Double.


----------



## Double H

Thanks everyone. I used the fisheye at the psych hospital because I 
wanted to make the viewer almost feel what a patient doped up on drugs and drooling from the electro-therapy might have felt. Perhaps there was a patient, or several, who saw things like this. Bully, you mentioned the walls felt like they were caving in. This is what those patients must have felt sometimes as well.

bradster, I may get out once a month, if I am lucky. And that's only if I get cranky enough from not shooting this type of work hat my wife packs my camera bag for me and sends me to the nearest location with enough coffee to last all day. I'll pm you.


----------



## bradster76

LOL, you get out more than I do, lately!! :lmao::lmao: Seriously, I know how you feel. Time is of the essence. Thanks for the info...:thumbup:


----------



## ferny

Ok, here's some more snaps. I think I'll go and revisit some of these places with a tripod!


First ones were a revisit with someone else to show them the building. It's the same as the one I posted earlier with the hole in the floor.




















Food for the homeless...










Fear the hatbox of mould!





Mmm, lightbulb pie.


----------



## bradster76

Lol, bet them eggs smelled mmm, mmm, good! :lmao:


----------



## Double H

Yea, love the smell of sulfer. That mold looked tasty too. Did you have a respirator?

Former York County Prison. Got a personal tour from the owner with a group of exploring buddies of mine. Enjoy!

1





2





3





4 gallows - spectators sat in the screened off section to the right, prisoner fell through hole in floor, neck snaps





5





6





7 part of the Warden's quarters, yes he actually lived inside the prison





8 view from the roof





9





10 more warden's quarters


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots ferny. Yeah I'm betting after the egg shot, you totally wanted lunch!


----------



## Big Bully

Double H, you beat me by seconds to post. Wow, your shots are amazing. I really like the multiplicity shots you did. Great job as usual!


----------



## James Learie

Awesome shots everyone... ill have more up soon


----------



## Chiller

Im just blown away at some of the images on this thread.  Y'all have some killer places to shoot.  It has always been a dream of mine to shoot an abandoned hospital, or asylum.   Y'all are killing me....slowly.  (off to buy lottery tickets. )


----------



## Double H

Chiller said:


> Im just blown away at some of the images on this thread.  Y'all have some killer places to shoot.  It has always been a dream of mine to shoot an abandoned hospital, or asylum.   Y'all are killing me....slowly.  (off to buy lottery tickets. )



You are in a great area for abandoned places, and Massachusetts isn't far away, that state is an abandoned asylm/TB hospital paradise.

You should checkout a website that is all about urban exploration, and it's based out of Toronto. http://uer.ca  I am a moderator there, look me up if you join, I am explorer_h


----------



## Chiller

Double H said:


> You are in a great area for abandoned places, and Massachusetts isn't far away, that state is an abandoned asylm/TB hospital paradise.
> 
> You should checkout a website that is all about urban exploration, and it's based out of Toronto. http://uer.ca I am a moderator there, look me up if you join, I am explorer_h


 

How cool. Thanks for the tip, and the site.:thumbup::thumbup: Will get on there tonight. I have a photog bud in Massachusetts, and have talked about a trip there. Hmmmmm.... need more lottery tickets. 

BTW...I live about 10 minutes from the building in this thread. 
http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread.asp?fid=1&threadid=58718


----------



## Toxic Toast

very awesome shots so far from everyone, looking forward to see what else pops up in this thread


----------



## bradster76

Killer shots, Double. Was it kinda uneven in there, looks a little "tilty" to the left. Place looks f-ing sweet, haha I envy you!! 

Feel like a goon..I started this thread, and have no time to add to it right now... I'll be heading out again soon. Good contributions, all. :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for making this thread pure pwnage!! 

I have a weekend ahead of me, I'm going somewhere!!


----------



## Double H

bradster76 said:


> Killer shots, Double. Was it kinda uneven in there, looks a little "tilty" to the left. Place looks f-ing sweet, haha I envy you!!
> 
> Feel like a goon..I started this thread, and have no time to add to it right now... I'll be heading out again soon. Good contributions, all. :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for making this thread pure pwnage!!
> 
> I have a weekend ahead of me, I'm going somewhere!!



Well bring back some killer shots, pronto! My tripod was probably off a bit, I was in awe of just finally getting into the prison (go figure), I probably just forgot to check my level on the tripod. :er:


----------



## bradster76

Double H said:


> Well bring back some killer shots, pronto! My tripod was probably off a bit, I was in awe of just finally getting into the prison (go figure), I probably just forgot to check my level on the tripod. :er:



Nah, it's all good. Tilt didn't _bother _me...just thought maybe it's falling apart like most sites. :thumbup:  Does the owner plan on demoing it? Hope not...if I get a few days off in a row this holiday season, I'd love to visit it. Hope they are pretty cool about visitors like us who don't chav places up. I'll send you a pm, and see if you've been to this place I plan on going...if not, you probably will have heard of it. 

Catch ya later.


----------



## bradster76

Here's a few I over-looked from the Asylum I posted earlier...

1. Getting personal with the past






2. Doctor will be with you...





3. A "general" topic


----------



## dry3210

1.





2.





3.





4.





<-these pictures are old->


----------



## pokerdawg

from Death Valley 





*








*


----------



## bradster76

I'm loving #2, pokerdawg! I am a sucker for old chairs and bottle, cans, etc. I have a few from a site that was getting demoed. And one is a '66 Budweiser can :hail:


----------



## durden

This something I shot last weekend. C&C please.


----------



## mdwozniak

this is an old house  in the mountains my family travels to frequently.
I'm working from an Apple so I know colors and brightness are probably a little off from most normal monitors.


----------



## bradster76

It's demolished :meh: I drove around for three hours yesterday, and finally asked the right people, and went there; and all that's left is a concrete stair case. Dammit. Sorry, I'm in a crappy mood today.


----------



## esszeeeye

Working on this house,very close to home,ideas ?


----------



## bradster76

It's pretty damn chaved, to say the least! lol. Let's see the rest of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## bblaine

these were taken in a town outside of charleston sc


----------



## esszeeeye

bradster76
Its behind a local furniture painting shop,used for rock video clips,supposed to be haunted...guys there are friendly,use up cans of paint on the house.

-Will be going back,this week-did'nt like my images from the first trip-too flat,been researching depth of field,etc,will try later in the day,light not so harsh.
Ideas?


----------



## Big Bully

Ess what a cool place. I really like your last shot. There is something about the steps, and the folage growing out of the cement, and that gray, black and white star thing on the wall that just does it for me. Well done!

bblaine- I absolutely love your second shot. It reminds me of Savannah GA. The composition and lighting just work in your shot. Beautiful, yet creepy at the same time.


----------



## bradster76

Same here, that last one is cool. Looks like a cool place for a horror flick, too :mrgreen:


----------



## esszeeeye

-Thanks-Big Bully and bradster76,
Def. going back,there is a shot that has mostly sky and grass,with only a "skeleton" of house in between- too low light to use..gonna re-shoot,now you're sharpened up my enthusiasm .http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=28886


----------



## bblaine

thanks big bully and bradster


----------



## James Learie




----------



## Big Bully

James your second shot is so creepy! and I absolutely love your third shot. The shapes and shadows that the light are creating are just fabulous!


----------



## m33kr0b

Abandoned house on North Manitou Island


----------



## bradster76

Meeker, we have a lot of houses near my town like this. Except a lot of them are about 70+ yrs old and have those yellow, police crime scene signs on them....yah creepy. I found one about 8 miles from my house, that just had a new sign placed on it (old one was faded), from a murder of an old lady. NY will not wreck these homes. I dunno....maybe the founder of NY knew of ghosts, too?? Got me....otherwise, I'd prob. go in a few.


----------



## Big Bully

bradster76 said:


> Meeker, we have a lot of houses near my town like this. Except a lot of them are about 70+ yrs old and have those yellow, police crime scene signs on them....yah creepy. I found one about 8 miles from my house, that just had a new sign placed on it (old one was faded), from a murder of an old lady. NY will not wreck these homes. I dunno....maybe the founder of NY knew of ghosts, too?? Got me....otherwise, I'd prob. go in a few.


 

Hey all ya gotta do is sneak in right... Shhh nobody gots to know about it.


----------



## bradster76

Big Bully said:


> Hey all ya gotta do is sneak in right... Shhh nobody gots to know about it.



No, not in this small town. Usually that is the case, I can sneak in. Cops keep a good eye on these police seized homes. One place that is 12 miles from me, has always been a dump, but apparently the man who lived there was killed by his wife or ex-wife...can't remember. I remember it had the yellow tape and everything. Word is they haven't caught her.


----------



## Big Bully

bradster76 said:


> No, not in this small town. Usually that is the case, I can sneak in. Cops keep a good eye on these police seized homes. One place that is 12 miles from me, has always been a dump, but apparently the man who lived there was killed by his wife or ex-wife...can't remember. I remember it had the yellow tape and everything. Word is they haven't caught her.


 

Thats because she is hiding out in the house that no one can go in!!!


----------



## Artograph

durden:  Very nice...love the tones!

bblaine:  Nice....very creepy!!   :O)

esszeeeye:  Cool shots!

MDW:  Nice!

James...love the 2nd shot!

M33:  Nice!

*Wonderful shots guys!!!!  MORE!!!     :O)*


----------



## oOoERYNoOo

i'm L:heart:VING this thread! ya'll have explored some awesome places! this makes me want to go exploring badddd!!! there are a few old abandoned orange packing factories (i live in FL) that aren't far from where i live. i've explored them before but didn't bring a camera (i know, i'm crazy! usually it was a spur of the moment stop and explore) but i'm def going to go back and check them out before they get demo'd. i'll be sure to post when i do. hopefully i'll be getting a DSLR soon, so i can take some great photos. :mrgreen: (ps. i'm in the market for a good used camera, if anyone is selling- pm me!)


----------



## m33kr0b

Just south of Hastings, MI on M37


----------



## Big Bully

m33- Wow, your shots gave me the chills! Seriously! Great job!


----------



## budskiphotography

castle over looking the mississippi















old soap factory






old wwII minesweeper ship






first place I bought smokes in STL (sorry about the horrid lens flare)


----------



## bradster76

Nice! I like the MCM (Minewarfare Countermeasure), I was stationed on a Minesweeper in TX :thumbup:


----------



## ferny

m33kr0b - that's one fecking spooky house!



Here are some snaps from a hospital. I want to go back and take some proper photos. 




















A no-longer padded, padded cell.





Must have been a monster shaving session.















Yummy!










Another padded cell, in a classroom...










Last logs of its use.


----------



## bradster76

Very nice place, Ferny.


----------



## Charlsie

I finally moved to New Orleans, and there are so many amazing abandoned buildings within walking distance from my house I almost don't know what to do with myself, haha.

KK Projects

1.





2.





Milne Boys' Home

3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Artograph

Very cool shots!!!  

Pssst, can you mail me a couple of those desks in #5!!??


----------



## willard3

I walked around this building and tried every angle and this is best.

Small animal farm shed


----------



## Big Bully

Wow awesome shots! Great job!


----------



## esszeeeye

m33kr0b,VERY nice muted color,Charlsie-I'm jealous,that first one is a good shot of a great subject !

Return visit with model...his mood fit my ideas.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow your models mood totally makes that last shot! Great job. I love how the colors just pop out! The red of the piece of floor is highly complimented by the greens in the paint and the greens of the folage. Great job.


----------



## budskiphotography




----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic job bud! I really like the creepiness of the first one. And the colors of the second makes me think it was freezing in that building. Nice job!


----------



## ferny

Did three explores this week - all re-visits and two of them with my film camera. 

I finally uploaded some of them (bar the film ones which haven't been developed yet!) so here is one from each. 






digital - first visit (re-visit on film to be developed)





digital - first visit (re-visit on film to be developed)





digital revisit - light painted with a torch


I'll post more later on when I get the films done.


----------



## Synnove

This is something I took years ago with an old digital camera that had a floppy in it.  It's at an old ranch in West Texas.


----------



## Artograph

Great pics you two!!


----------



## Big Bully

Great Job you two! Awesome!!! Both of those places look like they could be really creepy at night. Hmmm...


----------



## LostInPa

Nice! Some cool stuff has been posted!

Here's a few more of my recent acts of trespass...




Writing on the walls of an asylum in MD


















The Asylum













A house dating back to the civil war. The original stone section was used as a command post












See the hands?


----------



## Over Exposed

Really dig that second to last shot LostInPa!


----------



## Artograph

Awesome, Lost!!!  Great! 

:O)


----------



## bradster76

Good ****, Lost! Haven't been online for a bit, but miss the good photos.


----------



## Chiller

WWow.......holy wow...this thread is amazing. Awesome additions everyone. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Lost, what great photos. It is kind of refreshing to see the writing on the wall. It shows us that the people in assylums are people too, they still have feelings and likes and dislikes even though they are locked up. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## matt-l

Great shots from all!! specifically Lostinpa's first shots!


----------



## riddle

beautiful


----------



## Chiller

These are nothing spectacular, but I was out abandoned house hunting and came across this one. I was armed with cams, and a flashlight. I found a small hole that somebody had kicked in, and ventured inside. The lighting was....well...nothing.  So I fired up the flashlight, and poked around. _The images I took here were not composed at all, and I just set the cam on auto, popped the flash, and fired away._ 
A view of the kitchen. 



 
Making my way through the kitchen, I found myself in the living room. Things started to get a little freaky here, as there was a banging noise on the outside wall. The house is surrounded by large trees, and I just took it as a tree limb hitting the wall. I gathered up a few of the slides, and will try to scan them. Not sure what the white powder is. :er::er:


 
To get to the next part of the house I had to find the hall. As I rounded the corner and entered it, the flashlight burned out. Just my luck. In a dark house, and no light, so I fired my flash every few feet, to make my way back to the kitchen. Tried the flashlight again, and it worked, so I went back to the hallway. As soon as I got there, the flashlight burned out again. So....back to the kitchen I went, but as I left the living room, I fired a shot back towards the front door. I have no idea what the shadow is on the wall, as I did not have any filters, or hoods on the cam.  There was nothing in the hallway, or I would have walked into it but Im sure when I can get back in here next weekend, I will see what it is. 


 
This is another shot of the living room as I was leaving. There is nothing in that door that could make a shadow but Im sure there is some explanation. 


 
I was out of there, till next time, but snapped this one on the way out. The colour the old sock, and the floor made me laugh. :lmao:


----------



## Artograph

Cool.....and just a_ little_ bit _*FREAKY*_ Chill!!!! _ Woohoooo!_


----------



## Chiller

Artograph said:


> Cool.....and just a_ little_ bit _*FREAKY*_ Chill!!!! _Woohoooo!_


 
I hope to be getting my arse back in there this weekend, if weather allows me.  Will take a flashlight that is ghost proof. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

I haven't visited this thread for a while. Looking at just this page, WOW, some really wonderful, moody pics here!!!


----------



## hankejp

Wow, thank for bringing this thread back to life.  Those are some crazy a** pictures


----------



## Synnove

In a small town with a lot of houses built in the 20s out in West Texas.  People still lived here during picking season - peanuts or cotton.


----------



## Chiller

Got back into this abandoned house, but this time had a ghost proof flashlight that would not burn out. :lmao: 
There is only one entrance to this place, which is a hole that somebody kicked in on one of the boarded up doors. To enter, I had to throw my camera bag inside, and do an army crawl. Inside there is no light, not even a stream leaking from a boarded up window. I was amazed at when I turned off the flashlight how dark it was. 

Photographing this place is next to impossible. All I could do was shine the light, find a focusing point and shoot the cam with the flash on. :er:


The 70s kitchen


 
After exploring this bathroom, it seemed like the owner took one last shower and just left. That is a washcloth on the floor under the sink. A rotted bar of soap was in the tub. 


 
Took me a few minutes to find the door to the basement. It was hidden behind another open door. Bugger....
​ 
The view heading into the cellar.​

 
The view from the bottom of the stairs looking towards a recreation room. To the left is a furnace room, complete with an antique washing machine. ​

 
Lookin inside the furnace room. Kind of a creepy scene. Would have been a great place for a horror movie. Missed this shot a bit.:er:​

 
This is the rec room. Had a nice fireplace on the left side wall. Will post that shot later. I have no idea what caused that white light. There are no windows, or any fixtures on the wall for the flash to hit.​

 
Exploring around in the dark I came across this gem of a room. Whoever lived here had an obsession with these chairs.  Wonder who he kept tied up there.​


​Have a few more images to edit yet.  I found a photo album there, with some shots, and a bunch of negatives I might get printed.  See if I can find any history to the place.  I have heard that the owners got evicted,  and another said that there was a death in the family, and they left.​


----------



## mudthirsty

This one was taken with my old Canon Rebel Gii film, so when I scanned it, it lost alot of its quality.  But any who, some PS done as well.  Same building Billy Talent shot their Try Honesty video in.


----------



## Big Bully

Mud, thats a cool shot.

Chiller your shots like usual are completely awesome!!! The photo of the stairway totally creeped me out, but I don't know why. I got chills.. You have lived up to your name, yet again. Great job!


----------



## stsinner

Easy_Target said:


> ahhhh this has turned into an urbex thread.




I love it!!  More!!  More!!!


----------



## stsinner

bradster76 said:


> Then became a bio-testing facility for soldiers coming home from the Cold War.



I love the pictures, but just to be picky-no soldiers ever came home from the cold war, as it wasn't anything more than a war of words and posturing.  Not a shot was fired.


----------



## twoshoes

Really creepy shots, great depiction of the dilapidation of the place.



stsinner said:


> no soldiers ever came home from the cold war, as it wasn't anything more than a war of words and posturing.  Not a shot was fired.



It could be possible that it was used for that purpose; despite not a shot being fired, soldiers did 'come home' from the Cold War, although perhaps not in the traditional sense. Hundreds were posted on the border of East and West Germany for example. Saying that, it could also be that the wrong war was referred to.


----------



## stsinner

bradster76 said:


> And yes the church is one among many things there left abandoned for 43 years now. They just never use it. The priest's coats/robes are still hanging in the same place in the closets. Even the confession booths are intact, which are pretty cool. It is also haunted by a strong entity. That I won't go into. I thought it was one of the best shape sites I've explored, however I do like the "oldness" and look of something truely delapitated also.
> 
> TY for looking.



How do you explain the flowers on the altar?  Every church I know of uses fresh flowers...   Not calling you a liar, or anything, just really amazed.

Also, if you got in, that means that others can get in, and it a building is accessible and abandoned, some a-holes will definitely destroy it.  You sure it's abandoned?  Are the pics of the toilet and towel dispenser from inside that church?  There's not even dust on the pews or rug...


----------



## stsinner

bradster76 said:


> Damn, Lost...nice site. :thumbup::thumbup: I gotta find another hospital to hit. I plan on going to this old nursing home in Deerfield in the next couple weeks. They wanted to demo it in 2006, but it still stands, and abandoned still. They never did convert it, either. Just hope that there is no security, no guards or nosy ass neighbors. Oh, gotta love those "neighborhood heros" that dial the police cuz there's a guy with a camera walking around! OOO...he looks soooo dangerous!!
> 
> I'd like to weenie-slap people like that.



Yo're in MA?  Me, too..  If you ever want company on your abaondonment shoots, be sure to let me know!


----------



## stsinner

Double H said:


> Ok, I hope I'm not breaking major laws here on the forums, but without further adeu, a certain Psychiatric Hospital somewhere in New York state. I shot all images using my Nikon 10.5mm. The title of this gallery is "Focal Edema"
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more goto: http://doublehmedia.com




Double H, I love that lens-what are the specifics?  Gotta have one!


----------



## stsinner

I'd like to contribute-

This is an old school in my town.  In a place like this, I like to think back about the many children who would come in out of the cold with rosy cheeks and hang their coats and mittens up and sit down to be educated.

The local animal shelter used the basement for a while until the fumes got to be too much from the place being boarded up and it being winter time.



























I've never seen a heater like this huge thing on the ceiling of a closet in the basement, presumably for heating the floor above:


----------



## stsinner

Some sites from around my town.


----------



## bradster76

Nice work there, ST. :thumbup: That school kinda looks like my apt!! :lmao: Though I'm a bit cleaner..hehe. 

Sorry I haven't been online...been without the net for a bit but my girlfriend got me the installation for Xmas. Woot! So, I'll be posting on this damn thread o' mine again, soon. 

Keep this thread alive! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sharkbaitchick

I just came across this thread last night and I spent a majority of the night and most of this morning looking through all these amazing photographs. 
You guys have some amazing shots on here and I'm truly inspired!!

I have a couple photo's of a church that I was TOLD was abandoned and haunted. Upon finding it, I realized that it really was not abandoned and I did not feel it was haunted either. Just some kids in town telling stories I'm sure. Anyway, here's some pictures from the church/cemetery anyway!




















There's a few, more at http://www.flickr.com/photos/27987029@N07/


----------



## sharkbaitchick

hmmm seems my photo's didn't show up, I'm a little new to this haha. Anyway, they're all in the link on my flickr account anyway!


----------



## Big Bully

sharkbaitchick said:


> hmmm seems my photo's didn't show up, I'm a little new to this haha. Anyway, they're all in the link on my flickr account anyway!


 

I have found that photobucket works better for posting photos.


----------



## Artograph

SBC....some very coold shots you have there!!!!  (Have you checked out the "Dark Side" threads???

:O)

Oh, and welcome!!


----------



## sharkbaitchick

Big Bully said:


> I have found that photobucket works better for posting photos.


  Oh thanks!

@Arto--
I have not seen the the dark side threads yet?? Maybe I'll go look now!
And thanks for the welcome =]


----------



## stsinner

Chiller, you're lucky as hell to get to shoot that old house..  It's like they just up and left...  What a waste of a good pack of toilet paper...Or did you take that in with you?  LOL..   Awesome shots.


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum SBC. If you are ever lacking for ideas of what to shoot, you can also check out the assignment threads. There are new assignments popping up all the time, great to get you past a photography block.


----------



## Captain IK

I took this a few weeks ago in an abandoned auto repair shop


----------



## Captain IK

Same Shop


----------



## Captain IK

Looking at them now. I guess they could both use a little editing


----------



## sharkbaitchick

Big Bully said:


> Welcome to the forum SBC. If you are ever lacking for ideas of what to shoot, you can also check out the assignment threads. There are new assignments popping up all the time, great to get you past a photography block.




Oh that's a great idea. Thanks


----------



## Big Bully

Anytime!


----------



## stsinner

How about this find-it was an old woodworking mill that had a fire some years before, but they continued to use it afterward until they went belly-up.  I went in and took some pictures, even though it was half-fallen down.  I don't know what the hell I was thinking.  I even went to the top floor and took pictures off of it where there were no more walls and no roof! 

Sad story about this place-a young developer bought it with the intention of tearing it down and putting up an Asian restaurant due to the fact that it sits on waterfront property with a small waterfall to look at.  Those pictures are at the end.  Anyway, after he had the building demolished, he and his wife died in a car accident, so now it sits vacant as just a foundation.

Enjoy!


----------



## Big Bully

WOW! I can't believe they still worked in that building until the company went belly up! That is insane!


----------



## stsinner

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## MikeBcos

stsinner said:


> Can you keep a secret?



Nice! You wanna go back and get me the tool box and tool trays?


----------



## Pugs

Captain IK said:


> Looking at them now. I guess they could both use a little editing


 
Hm...

     What editing would you do?  They both appeal to my preferences for industrial/geometric images, but there is something missing that I can't identify.  

     I'd love to see what they look like after you've done whatever you want to do to them.


----------



## Chiller

Dang Stsinner. That is an awesome find. Holy cow.


----------



## stsinner

Wow, Chiller, I just went to your gallery, and you not only take some amazing shots-you do amazing things with them.


----------



## bradster76

Hi, back all. After a long break with no internet, I have it back in my new apt, thanks to my GF. She kicks ass! :thumbup: Next plan is to get my damn film developed. Lol, I started this thread and never post on it!! :meh: 

Good stuff guys/grrlz!! Keep it coming.


----------



## Chiller

stsinner said:


> Wow, Chiller, I just went to your gallery, and you not only take some amazing shots-you do amazing things with them.


 Thank you for taking the time.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## stsinner

Chiller said:


> Thank you for taking the time.  I appreciate your comments.



I just looked at your Darkside photos, and I'm amazed how good you are.  Are you a graphic designer or something similar?


----------



## Flower Child

this thread has really amazed/creeped me out. you guys have had some cool shots.

out west of my town there is an old shut-down abandoned ammunition plant that sits on about 10 miles by 10 miles worth of ground. NO ONE is allowed in there unless you get cleared and a bunch of other stuff. the only reason i got to go in there is because there are a few farmers that have made some fields out of the expanse of ground at the plant and my dad had to go spray one of those fields so i got to go with him.------ i had never seen such a site in my entire life. it was like an abandoned ghost town. this place was AMAZING. buildings after building after buildings. all abandoned. there are also these HUGE missal silo shelter deals. they look like huge HUGE mole hills. they are a site. abandoned trains too. everywhere. you name it they have it. it is a photographers PARADISE.

i DONT think its legal to take photos in there. im almost 100 % sure it would be considered contraband. OH BUT IF I COULD----

sorry--i just had to let you guys feel my grief about this matter.


----------



## Chiller

stsinner said:


> I just looked at your Darkside photos, and I'm amazed how good you are. Are you a graphic designer or something similar?


  Thank you again.  Nah. Im actually a warehouse manager.  I just have a creative side to me, fascinated with horror, halloween, and seeing if I can get what is in my mind to a real image.  I cant even start to get what I have in my head out.  I just dont have the resources.  I really appreciate you taking the time to look and commenting.  Thanks so much.


----------



## stsinner

Chiller said:


> Thank you again.  Nah. Im actually a warehouse manager.  I just have a creative side to me, fascinated with horror, halloween, and seeing if I can get what is in my mind to a real image.  I cant even start to get what I have in my head out.  I just dont have the resources.  I really appreciate you taking the time to look and commenting.  Thanks so much.



Holy cow!  I think you're missing your calling..  Dude-you're good!  You should be making money with this..  I've seen some people that claim they're making money with their work that can't hold a candle to your stuff.

Of course I'd imagine that if you start depending on a hobby for money, the stress may take the fun out of it because now it's work..


----------



## stsinner

This is what sparked my love for URBEX..  The silo tour.  If you haven't gone through this site, you haven't lived...

http://www.triggur.org/silo/site.html


----------



## ferny

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/feedback-suggestions/149480-abandoned-places-forum.html

Take a looky.


----------



## toytownmedic

Abandoned railroad bridge HDR in a small town in Mass. This bridge is actually going to be converted into a Rail Trail bridge in the near future.


----------



## stsinner

That's a great HDR.. You'll have to show me how you did that..  Here are some more of that same bridge, only the pedestrian side and outflow..

The Town Manager had the Black Bridge for sale on eBay ..  Any idea how that turned out?

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Jaq

Do you all have problems with homeless/gangs? I would love to explore some abandoned buildings around my area and Detroit, but I know that there are homeless EVERYWHERE, and not a single building in Detroit doesn't have a drug gang. Anyone a Detroit native or know how to deal with this? I don't feel like having my DSLR stolen or getting chached.


----------



## stsinner

Jaq said:


> Do you all have problems with homeless/gangs? I would love to explore some abandoned buildings around my area and Detroit, but I know that there are homeless EVERYWHERE, and not a single building in Detroit doesn't have a drug gang. Anyone a Detroit native or know how to deal with this? I don't feel like having my DSLR stolen or getting chached.



I happen to live in a rural town of 10,000 people, so there aren't any homeless that I know of.  However, we do have a problem with teens hanging out under this particular bridge and doing drugs, and there is also a crazy guy that loiters down there..  

I agree, I'd be afraid to venture out into detroit with a DSLR..  

I think you make really enjoy this site.


----------



## DefenseEngineer

Unfortunately, I was there for other reasons and not photography.  Therefore, these are closer to snapshots as I didn't have much time as we walked.  Additionally, we walked into a lot of rooms that had asbestos dust floating in the air.  We promptly turned around and left those rooms.

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## stsinner

Wow, tell us a little about that place.. Intriguing..  The only thing that would have made those shots better is if you Photoshopped a picture into the television.. That would have been SWEET!


----------



## DefenseEngineer

stsinner said:


> Wow, tell us a little about that place.. Intriguing..  The only thing that would have made those shots better is if you Photoshopped a picture into the television.. That would have been SWEET!



There's not too much I can tell you because I don't want to give away the location.  The reason is because I won't be responsible if someone else goes in there.  Walking around there unprotected is seriously harmful to anyone's health.  You have no idea what kind of chemicals, and other hazards we found.  If someone fell through a floor, they would fall into about 8 feet of stagnant water containing lord only knows what.  Our findings are being reported.  If it makes the news later (a few weeks to a couple of months) I'll come back and post the link.


----------



## MrsMoo

Flower Child said:


> it is a photographers PARADISE.
> 
> i DONT think its legal to take photos in there. im almost 100 % sure it would be considered contraband. OH BUT IF I COULD----
> 
> sorry--i just had to let you guys feel my grief about this matter.


 

you could get permissions from the local council, no? I'm sure they wouldnt mind if you asked! tell them you're doing a project on abandoned places


----------



## James Learie




----------



## stsinner

Wow.. Interesting place..  The lights are still on and the windows aren't all busted out..  You must live in a place with no hooligans...  

What the heck is a hostel, anyway?


----------



## Big Bully

A hostel is a place for people to gather.. I don't know I am just making stuff up.. lol


----------



## DefenseEngineer

stsinner said:


> What the heck is a hostel, anyway?


Hostel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Stayed in a few in Europe when I was still a student.  They have a couple in Honolulu as well.  But they are....not as nice as the ones in Europe.


----------



## mello_yello_16




----------



## ferny

MrsMoo said:


> you could get permissions from the local council, no? I'm sure they wouldnt mind if you asked! tell them you're doing a project on abandoned places



They tend to lock them up solid if you let them know you can get in. Health and safety etc. The only way to get access really is to contact the security firm and be very nice.


----------



## Big Bully

Mello what happened to that house?!


----------



## jrtcbmw

I just spend a good amount of time go over the entire thread. i really liked every picture and all the locations

i also enjoy exploring abandoned place around my area. unfortontly i never had a camera to document my exploring, until now. hopefully soon ill have some to share.


----------



## Big Bully

jrtcbmw said:


> I just spend a good amount of time go over the entire thread. i really liked every picture and all the locations
> 
> i also enjoy exploring abandoned place around my area. unfortontly i never had a camera to document my exploring, until now. hopefully soon ill have some to share.



Welcome to the forum. It's great to have you! Hope to see your photos of your explorations soon!


----------



## jrtcbmw

Big Bully said:


> Welcome to the forum. It's great to have you! Hope to see your photos of your explorations soon!



Thank you.

Hopefully soon ill have some to share. i have a couple places in mind.


----------



## teacupsunderfire

jrtcbmw said:


> I just spend a good amount of time go over the entire thread. i really liked every picture and all the locations
> 
> i also enjoy exploring abandoned place around my area. unfortontly i never had a camera to document my exploring, until now. hopefully soon ill have some to share.



JR around my house we have some if you'd like to take a little offroading trip i will show you some.


----------



## jrtcbmw

teacupsunderfire said:


> JR around my house we have some if you'd like to take a little offroading trip i will show you some.



Sounds good to me. Let me know and ill make a trip home one weekend.


----------



## Jaszek

Ten minutes away from my house
1.





2.




3. You Hungry?




4. WHat about sleepy?


----------



## Big Bully

Jaszek what is that place? Fantastic pictures!


----------



## jmthompson

stsinner said:


> What the heck is a hostel, anyway?


 
A great place for college students on vacation or ski bums to hang out!  They have "dorm rooms", a common living area, and a common kitchen, and usually cost $10 - 20 a night.  They have some in Canada around Lake Louise and Banff, but I am not sure about any in the States.


----------



## Jaszek

Big Bully said:


> Jaszek what is that place? Fantastic pictures!


Its some abandoned building not too far away from my house. (williamsburgh, Brookly, NY You want the street names too? lol) It was completley dark in there lol. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## bradster76

MrsMoo said:


> you could get permissions from the local council, no? I'm sure they wouldnt mind if you asked! tell them you're doing a project on abandoned places



Signs are there for those that read them. There is always a way in, and some places you just have to be more cautious then others. Know your limits, though.

Sorry, I started this thread but haven't been on. MANY reasons why....


----------



## Big Bully

bradster76 said:


> Signs are there for those that read them. There is always a way in, and some places you just have to be more cautious then others. Know your limits, though.
> 
> Sorry, I started this thread but haven't been on. MANY reasons why....



Excuses excuses....


----------



## Jaszek

remember, your not a real photographer unless you do something that can get you in trouble but still get away


----------



## bradster76

Big Bully said:


> Excuses excuses....



  haha, I know...


----------



## Jaszek

Smallpox Asylum-Roosavelt Isnland, NYC, NY. Damn security didn't let me go inside.

























Fixed my post. had a double picture in it.


----------



## Clilly88

Rundown out-house near by my place:


----------



## Big Bully

Jaszek said:


> Smallpox Asylum-Roosavelt Isnland, NYC, NY. Damn security didn't let me go inside.


Wow what a beautiful building! Are they in the process of tearing it down? What happened to it? This has to be my favorite shot of your series. Nice job!


----------



## Jaszek

Big Bully said:


> Wow what a beautiful building! Are they in the process of tearing it down? What happened to it? This has to be my favorite shot of your series. Nice job!


Thanks. I think they are renovating it. It was supposed to be tared down for condos (like all the old buildings in NYC) but since it was built in the 1850's they decided to conserve it. I wanted to get inside. I crossed the fence and then the security saw me. lol.


----------



## Mrs.Doe

Here's a total newb shot, the view beyond my backyard fence.


----------



## dcclark

I can't believe I didn't notice this thread before. I live in a (formerly) one-industry region: mining. You can't throw a brick without hitting an abandoned building, foundation, or shaft. These are also my very favorite subjects.

Here's one -- just across the river from my house. This is the ruins of a boiler at the Quincy Mine. Enjoy!

(There are tons more like this at my blog -- ruins are truly my favorite things to photograph.)


----------



## Big Bully

Mrs.Doe said:


> Here's a total newb shot, the view beyond my backyard fence.




That's awesome.. What was it?
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mrs.Doe

It has to have been a cabin.  There is a mix of cabins and homes along the bluff here.  When I moved in, there was a family of baby goats living in/under it, but they have moved on.  

Thanks!


----------



## MBasile

I was exploring Fort Ord in Monterey today with a friend


----------



## 92sir

This is an old building a town away from where I live.


----------



## MBasile

Another one from Ft. Ord


----------



## timethief

Here is one from me.


----------



## Chiller

Managed to get to a few places on the weekend. This is a place called the Ringwood Mansion. Here is a little blub on it from a newspaper
"_The mansion was built in 1876 by a prominent railway contractor, Barnabus Gibson, displaying a composite of 19th Century Canadian architectural styles. After a number of prosperous years, a decline in railway construction forced Mr. Gibson to mortgage the house, and in 1897, the bank foreclosed on it. The building underwent extensive damage in February 2005 when sub-zero temperatures caused its aged pipes to burst and a year later, in June 2006, a fire tore through the structure's walls. Ringwood was previously owned by Trinity Property Management and also once served as the headquarters for the Durham Business Advisory Committee_. "
I looked for a place to get in, but it was sealed up pretty tight. There was one open window, but inside was unsafe cause of the fire. :er:


----------



## Chiller

Another place I got into was the Bowmanville POW camp, also known as Camp 30 . There is some good reading here>>
Camp30

I saw this place featured in the newspaper, but did not think I could get inside. Actually I did not think I was thin enough to squeez in the opening I found.  This used to be the Gymnasium facility. 



 



 



 



 
The floors entering this building were a little....soft. Looks like a previous visitor went through.​

 
After leaving this building, I was asked to leave the property. The person that runs the tractor company across the road has been playing "police officer" since the media covered this place. He has had to call the police a few times. 
I never made it over to the school.​


----------



## MBasile

Chiller said:


> Another place I got into was the Bowmanville POW camp, also known as Camp 30 . There is some good reading here>>
> Camp30
> 
> I saw this place featured in the newspaper, but did not think I could get inside. Actually I did not think I was thin enough to squeez in the opening I found.  This used to be the Gymnasium facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floors entering this building were a little....soft. Looks like a previous visitor went through.​
> 
> 
> After leaving this building, I was asked to leave the property. The person that runs the tractor company across the road has been playing "police officer" since the media covered this place. He has had to call the police a few times.
> I never made it over to the school.​



I wouldn't be surprised if the local youth/riffraff find it as a suitable place for vandalism and general being up to no good, which is why the gentleman across the road tries to keep people away. Maybe approach him that you're a local photographer and just wish to document the property as part of your portfolio.


----------



## Chiller

It looks like some have already got inside a lot  of the buildings.  Tons of broken glass and things tossed around.  This is going to be torn down in the very near future, to make room for a subdivision.   I might try to get back again next week or week after.  I heard in one of the buildings there is a mound of dirt that is still there, from where the prisoners tried to escape back in the 40s.  
Thanks for your comments.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Chiller! Now you've got to get into that building.. I'm curious now.. lol


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Oh Chiller! Now you've got to get into that building.. I'm curious now.. lol


 Thanks Miss Bully.   I was a little disappointed with what I didnt find.  I guess my expectations were high, and hoped to find some WW2 stuff. It was obvious wandering around, this place has been renovated a few times since the war, but the basements were killer, but no light at all.  The only way to see was popping the flash a few times. 
   My brother in law is a WW2 Historian, and he is going to grab me more info on this place.    Apparently the high profile POWs were from a sub called U31, but Im not 100% for sure.  They kept them here, and treated them like royalty, so they would not want to escape...and also kept them away from any contact with back home.  I have found another pow camp online,Im hoping to search out, but have heard that the police use it as a training facility, so the chances of getting in are pretty slim.  
  I might be getting into an abandoned bowling alley this weekend.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I hope you are able to find something when you go back and check the building out. We have some POW/Japanese Internment camps around here. When the weather warms up I am going to have to check them out. But our camps are basically rubble but the last time I was there it was still pretty cool!


----------



## Chiller

Well, if it were not for the dang police, I could get in anywhere.   Im going on 359 years old, and Im far too old to have a criminal record. :lmao:




Big Bully said:


> Oh I hope you are able to find something when you go back and check the building out. We have some POW/Japanese Internment camps around here. When the weather warms up I am going to have to check them out. But our camps are basically rubble but the last time I was there it was still pretty cool!


----------



## nightfly56

Loch Long Torpedo testing station at arrochar in scotland












unable to get too close due to its location


----------



## Chiller

nightfly56 said:


> Loch Long Torpedo testing station at arrochar in scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unable to get too close due to its location


 

Dang....its a shame you cant get on there.  Betcha there is some good shooting there.


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> Well, if it were not for the dang police, I could get in anywhere.   Im going on 359 years old, and Im far too old to have a criminal record. :lmao:



359 years old huh...  Damn you look good for your age!:hugs:



nightfly56 said:


> Loch Long Torpedo testing station at arrochar in scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unable to get too close due to its location




Ok here is how you get over there... Swim (unless you are afraid Nessie might get ya) make sure your camera is in a water proof case.. And then you've got it. You can climb the poles and take pictures??

Or have you already thought about this?


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> 359 years old huh...  Damn you look good for your age!:hugs:


 
I have tried to look after myself all these years.  It was tough, with the two world wars, but ya know....we got by.  I have only had to replace my coffin twice, and move to a new crypt once.


----------



## Chiller

More from the POW camp. 
One of the grand doors I found in the basement. This must have been one secure arse door. 


 

Storage closet. This room was about 96% darkness. I had no idea what was in here, and just pointed and shot this image with the flash. This was a surprise photo


 
From what I heard from others who have seen this place. There is a story that some of the pows tried to make and escape through one of the tunnels, and at the other end tried to dig a further tunnel underground. I can not confirm this is the "real" tunnel. But I got in about 10' and could only see by flashing the flash on the camera. Between the smell and the darkness, I think I can get back with a flashlight, and mask, I might get in further.​

 

NO Comment on this one. ​

 

This part of the Cafeteria, was used up until recently by the Islamic community as a meeting place. I am not sure how long ago , they had a last gathering, but it looks like they just ate and ran.​

 

This is untouched, and I found this as it has been shot. This is a flyer advertising the last VIP meeting there. I found half devoured dinners, and opened cans of food.​

 

Looks like somebody tried to clean this part of the kitchen.​

 

A can of open food.....pretty damn mouldy and stinky. :lmao: Viewing this, I got the impression it was the last "visitors" to the building that opened this can. I want to find out when that last dinner was. Should have looked at the paper. :er:​


----------



## Antarctican

Wow, awesome find, Chiller! How bizarre about the partially eaten food...wonder what made 'em run??

Love the security door shot.


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> Wow, awesome find, Chiller! How bizarre about the partially eaten food...wonder what made 'em run??
> 
> Love the security door shot.


 
I looked at the original of that image with the newspaper.   Feb 2007 was the day of the party.  
 My bro in law is getting me some info on the camp.  He has 4 books on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> I have tried to look after myself all these years.  It was tough, with the two world wars, but ya know....we got by.  I have only had to replace my coffin twice, and move to a new crypt once.


 Well my friend you are definitely going to have to give me your secret. :lmao:

Hooray! You went back!! Oh that door is amazing! Talk about a heavy duty door!! :shock: Wonder what they were trying to keep in...:shock: or out! I bet that place was incredible!


----------



## Mrs.Doe

Chiller said:


> More from the POW camp.
> One of the grand doors I found in the basement. This must have been one secure arse door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage closet. This room was about 96% darkness. I had no idea what was in here, and just pointed and shot this image with the flash. This was a surprise photo
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard from others who have seen this place. There is a story that some of the pows tried to make and escape through one of the tunnels, and at the other end tried to dig a further tunnel underground. I can not confirm this is the "real" tunnel. But I got in about 10' and could only see by flashing the flash on the camera. Between the smell and the darkness, I think I can get back with a flashlight, and mask, I might get in further.​
> 
> 
> 
> NO Comment on this one. ​
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the Cafeteria, was used up until recently by the Islamic community as a meeting place. I am not sure how long ago , they had a last gathering, but it looks like they just ate and ran.​
> 
> 
> 
> This is untouched, and I found this as it has been shot. This is a flyer advertising the last VIP meeting there. I found half devoured dinners, and opened cans of food.​
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like somebody tried to clean this part of the kitchen.​
> 
> 
> 
> A can of open food.....pretty damn mouldy and stinky. :lmao: Viewing this, I got the impression it was the last "visitors" to the building that opened this can. I want to find out when that last dinner was. Should have looked at the paper. :er:​



Wow, Chiller, I'm a ghosthunter and you're givin' me heebies poking in all those dark places!  Yikes!  Were you alone?


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Well my friend you are definitely going to have to give me your secret. :lmao:
> 
> Hooray! You went back!! Oh that door is amazing! Talk about a heavy duty door!! :shock: Wonder what they were trying to keep in...:shock: or out! I bet that place was incredible!


 
It is a shame this place will be torn down for some cheap subdivision. :er:  There is one door I found that you have to turn this big wheel, and it unlocks 3 bolts.  Pretty cool.  
  No secret...I eat well. 



Mrs.Doe said:


> Wow, Chiller, I'm a ghosthunter and you're givin' me heebies poking in all those dark places! Yikes! Were you alone?


 
  Thank you MrsDoe.  Yeah, I go alone.  If you look back a few pages, there is a thread with an abandoned house. That place was total darkness, and I only had a small flashlight.  There was only a small hole to crawl into.  I was a little nervous at first, but eventually got used to the darkness..... 
  Later in the day at this camp, I ran into 3 other photogs, and eventually we got the boot.


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> It is a shame this place will be torn down for some cheap subdivision. :er:  There is one door I found that you have to turn this big wheel, and it unlocks 3 bolts.  Pretty cool.
> No secret...I eat well.


You eat well..  That's funny! Wow that door sounds fabulous! I wonder if before they tear down the building if you could see if you could possibly purchase those two doors. Think of the possibilities!!!


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> You eat well..  That's funny! Wow that door sounds fabulous! I wonder if before they tear down the building if you could see if you could possibly purchase those two doors. Think of the possibilities!!!


  I would have this big ol red sucker as my front door.   Would off set the nice gravestone in my back garden. :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> I would have this big ol red sucker as my front door.   Would off set the nice gravestone in my back garden. :lmao:



LOL There ya go!


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> LOL There ya go!


 

Keep the rif raf away... oh wait...I am the rif raf. :er:


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, I think it would make more people curious.


----------



## Classic_Crime_INC

we have a abandoned meat packaging plant and slaughter house in my town, opended in the 70's closed in 1995..it's huge and looks really creepy from the road, I've known a few people who have gone in and stole stupid stuff...but anyways for my college photo assignment I want to do my project on abandoned buildings because we also have an abandoned elementary school that I went to school at and want to get in there also

just wondering what general camera settings I should think about using..I'm assuming it's going to be very dark in the meat plant, the school has quite a few windows


----------



## jrtcbmw

Finally got around to getting out and exploring and taking photos of a location by me. Ive been there a couple times, just this time i had a camera. 

Headed down to Lambertville High School in Lambertville NJ. Little history on the school built in 1854 burnt down 1926 and rebuilt a year later, it burnt down again, but i couldn't find the date. there are some stories and haunting's about the place. never really see any or experienced any. 

here goes:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.
Lambertville High School :: DSC_0081_0419copy.jpg picture by jrtcbmw - Photobucket

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





Comments and suggestions are welcome. I'm always willing to take constructive criticism and willing to learn from my mistakes. 

Jason


----------



## Big Bully

:banghead: It's just not fair... So not fair... The abandoned elementary school that we have here in town, and that I was able to shoot the outside of is scheduled to be demolished. They are already taking stuff out of it, and have broken out most of the windows. I would go and take pictures of it, but people are constantly there clearing it out, and its on the main drag.. *sigh* It was rumored to be haunted too! 

I guess I will just have to take photos of the demolition.


----------



## jrtcbmw

Big Bully said:


> :banghead: It's just not fair... So not fair... The abandoned elementary school that we have here in town, and that I was able to shoot the outside of is scheduled to be demolished. They are already taking stuff out of it, and have broken out most of the windows. I would go and take pictures of it, but people are constantly there clearing it out, and its on the main drag.. *sigh* It was rumored to be haunted too!
> 
> I guess I will just have to take photos of the demolition.



I have herd that Lambertville is scheduled for demolishion... I do want to go back and try to find the football field and uprights.

Its amazing looking at photos from a couple years ago from other people who have been there and comparing them to mine and what i saw, and the place looks nothing like it did before, and has changed so much

I have diffidently gotten bitten by the exploration of abandoned places, and so has my friend. i plan on doing a lot more as it starts getting nicer and i get done with school.


----------



## stsinner

jrtcbmw said:


> Finally got around to getting out and exploring and taking photos of a location by me. Ive been there a couple times, just this time i had a camera.
> 
> Headed down to Lambertville High School in Lambertville NJ. Little history on the school built in 1854 burnt down 1926 and rebuilt a year later, it burnt down again, but i couldn't find the date. there are some stories and haunting's about the place. never really see any or experienced any.
> 
> Comments and suggestions are welcome. I'm always willing to take constructive criticism and willing to learn from my mistakes.
> 
> Jason




Dude-that is one of the most amazing shoots I have ever seen...  Awesome job!!


----------



## Big Bully

Yes I agree.. I have been bitten too.. But I have to wait til it gets a bit warmer before I can go places.


----------



## jrtcbmw

stsinner said:


> Dude-that is one of the most amazing shoots I have ever seen...  Awesome job!!




Thank you. 

Here is the link to the rest of the photos -- Lambertville High School pictures by jrtcbmw - Photobucket





Big Bully said:


> Yes I agree.. I have been bitten too.. But I have to wait til it gets a bit warmer before I can go places.



Yeah warmth is key. I have a nice little list that my friend and i plan on exploring this summer.



Jason


----------



## stsinner

Found on a lonely stretch of road, but it was locked up tight.  Looked like the homeowner had just left the property-belongings all intact, car with cobwebs, etc..


----------



## Chiller

jrtcbmw said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here is the link to the rest of the photos -- Lambertville High School pictures by jrtcbmw - Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah warmth is key. I have a nice little list that my friend and i plan on exploring this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


 
Wow...Im with Miss Bully on this...not fair.  What a killer place to see.  Excellent images too.  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jrtcbmw

Chiller said:


> Wow...Im with Miss Bully on this...not fair.  What a killer place to see.  Excellent images too.  :thumbup::thumbup:




Haha... yeah as much as its changed over time, everytime i still go there i find something new to explore or look at. i could spend a couple days theres just taking in everything... hopefully this summer ill make a couple trips back.


thank you on the comments on my photos too..

Jason


----------



## Dagwood56

I spent most of the morning going through this thread - I love abandoned buildings though i don't have the ability to get to them and get inside of  them to take photographs like most of you can. I was so intrigued by the discussion of Riverside Hospital on Brother Island in NY that I googled it and found this link with history and photos:  Typhus - Photos of Riverside Hospital (North Brother Island) - Abandoned Photography : opacity.us

My apologies if someone else already posted it - 24 pages was a lot to go through and I lost track of who said and posted what after awhile


----------



## Jaszek

went back to that old pool of ours (Greenpointers). Here are 3 shots from it.


----------



## Big Bully

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...1386-old-rundown-hotel-ideas.html#post1576974

Ok we need to help this guy get into this hotel!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Jasek, What was the police line for?


----------



## Jaszek

It was just laying there. I heard they want to open up the pool again. It is closed down because about 9 years ago a girl drowned in it and since then its been closed. But they are planning to reopen it, and also they make concerts there also. As for being back to the police line, I also saw a water hose in there, the one that the firefighters use.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm They closed the entire pool because a girl drowned?! Isn't that what lifeguards are for?!


----------



## zandman




----------



## Jaszek

Big Bully said:


> Hmm They closed the entire pool because a girl drowned?! Isn't that what lifeguards are for?!


thats NYC lol


----------



## stsinner

I've never seen anything like it...  

I came across this house that had been abandoned since, apparently, 2004..  It was a mess.  Vandals had ransacked the place.  It was a sad sight, both inside and out, and I'd love to know the story behind it.  




































A child's toy Big Bird...








































































































































A stereo, complete with speakers:

























































































































They just walked away....  I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Chiller

Sinner....that rocks!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:  Hope you find the history, cause it would be interesting to hear.  
  I have  found some gems here too.


----------



## Mrs.Doe

I did a ghost hunt here two weeks ago.  You can see the history here, complete with before and after the renovations began.  http://eldredhouse.com





















Very spooky place, for sure.


----------



## cereal83

Old farmhouse






Old jail










Another old boys jail






Old Army Base







Old Factory that made oils I think






Old Brick making factory










Old Firestone factory














Old Power generation station














Old Max security jail










Old Kodak office






Old ballroom floor in a Hotel thats under reconstruction 






View from ballroom





Abandoned mansion





Old recycling plant (i believe)














Old garbage transfer station


----------



## Chiller

Nice shooting Cereal.  
  Was that army base the one in Gravenhurst?  And is the Old boys jail the one near Uxbridge.  I was thinking of trespassing there soon.  
  I got into Camp 30, before it was surrounded by security.  What a trip.


----------



## cereal83

Chiller said:


> Nice shooting Cereal.
> Was that army base the one in Gravenhurst?  And is the Old boys jail the one near Uxbridge.  I was thinking of trespassing there soon.
> I got into Camp 30, before it was surrounded by security.  What a trip.



The army base was actually closer to Barrie or Orillia. Right in the middle sort of. I wasn't aware of anything near Gravenhurst except for an asylum, Yes, the old boys jail is near Uxbridge and if your thinking of going there soon, I suggest you move fast as they closed most of the holes in the fence and also welded all doors and windows shut. I was going to try came 30 but its a bit far for being such a small place. I also wasnt aware it had security there.


----------



## Chiller

cereal83 said:


> The army base was actually closer to Barrie or Orillia. Right in the middle sort of. I wasn't aware of anything near Gravenhurst except for an asylum, Yes, the old boys jail is near Uxbridge and if your thinking of going there soon, I suggest you move fast as they closed most of the holes in the fence and also welded all doors and windows shut. I was going to try came 30 but its a bit far for being such a small place. I also wasnt aware it had security there.


....k...I know where that is then. I have not tried the Gravenhurst gig yet, or the Uxbridge one. Camp 30 got too popular, cause of the newspaper article.   I heard the OPP use that Orillia place for training now. 
Then some people set some fires. I was there the day after the news article, and got into 3 buildings, and the basements. I think there are some pics here a few pages back. 
I also plan to get in the Sundial inn. I found 2 openings, but had my dog with me. 
There is also and abandoned Hotel on 427, on the west side, but I could not find an opening. 
In the last week, I got into that abandoned inn/Gas station on hwy 11 in Oro...that was cool. Also found some great ol houses that are open up Hwy 48, and 169. Another cool shoot is the Coopers Falls ghost town, but there are still some residents hanging around there watching. 
I have a ton to post, but just have not had the time. :er:


----------



## cereal83

Chiller said:


> ....k...I know where that is then. I have not tried the Gravenhurst gig yet, or the Uxbridge one. Camp 30 got too popular, cause of the newspaper article.   I heard the OPP use that Orillia place for training now.
> Then some people set some fires. I was there the day after the news article, and got into 3 buildings, and the basements. I think there are some pics here a few pages back.
> I also plan to get in the Sundial inn. I found 2 openings, but had my dog with me.
> There is also and abandoned Hotel on 427, on the west side, but I could not find an opening.
> In the last week, I got into that abandoned inn/Gas station on hwy 11 in Oro...that was cool. Also found some great ol houses that are open up Hwy 48, and 169. Another cool shoot is the Coopers Falls ghost town, but there are still some residents hanging around there watching.
> I have a ton to post, but just have not had the time. :er:




Oh wow, seems like you are really into this stuff. maybe you should check out uer.ca as it's all about this Urban Exploration (aka abandonments) and it has its own Ontario forum which is pretty cool. I have been to alot of places but still so so many to check out!


----------



## Chiller

cereal83 said:


> Oh wow, seems like you are really into this stuff. maybe you should check out uer.ca as it's all about this Urban Exploration (aka abandonments) and it has its own Ontario forum which is pretty cool. I have been to alot of places but still so so many to check out!


   yeah....I have gotten into it more over the last two years.  I was in Georgetown today, but the weather was so crap.  I wanted to find that abandoned building along the river.  I think it was a brick company too. 
Im on Uer too.   I also joined Ghost Towns of Ontario.  Some cool places out there, not enough time to find them. :er:
 I have a gallery on my web site that I have been working on, dedicated to abandoned places.


----------



## Big Bully

Cereal,

How long has that mansion been abandoned, and why?! I wonder if I could move in without anyone knowing... lol AND if it is haunted... ADDED BONUS LOL!!


----------



## Chiller

While driving back from a wee northern trip, I came across this pair of houses in the woods. I hid my car in the bushes, ......sort of, and trekked in. One house was a stone house, very old, but the house next to it, seemed to be built later. 
What got me was this stone house had the makings of horror movie all over it. This is the front entrance. 




 
As I rounded the corner, hoping to find an entrance, I was stopped in my tracks by the dead body. 



 
............yeah, it made the ol heart take a double quick beat. This home made doll was the size of a young boy. 

Found my way to the front porch, where it got wierder. Stephen King books scattered down the side of the porch, but this open one sat on an old dresser. 



 
I climbed through the mess, hoping to get my arse between those 2x4's, and when I approached the door, I noticed this. ....garlic?....and a duct tape cross?



 
........and what happened to Cujo?



 
..and the missing famlies camper. 



 
this was the best I could get of inside, till I can get back with a special tool....no , not my friend. 



 
the last view, before I made my way to the other house. 



 
....inside the garage was a treat too.


----------



## Chiller

....across from the house that Stephen built. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the little house across the driveway. It was sure cleaned out, but I managed to get inside. 



 
There was not a lot to see....all the furniture was gone in every room. but this is the kitchen...even the sink missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 
I wont post the upstairs shots, as there is really nothing except black and white wallpaper. But.......I did find the basement. This is the stairs leading down. I wasnt the dumb cannuck I usally am, and brought a flashlight this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 
The Basement. I checked out that slab of concrete, and it seemed like the furnace might have been on there at one time. Just wanted to make sure it was not a grave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sure was a creepy little basement being down there alone. Very Blair Witch feeling. 



 
It was mentionedon another forum about the little boys shoe and leg in the last photo​


----------



## Chiller

I found this old house, that is about 2 wind gusts from being eliminated from the planet. 




 
Not a lot left of its innards. It was a two bedroom bungalow, with no basement. The holes in the floor only fell about 4 feet down to dirt. It was a challenge to walk aboot in. 
As I entered the back door, this was my first view.



 
This shot was looking into the bedroom area.



 
An image from the living room, looking back towards the kitchen area. 



 

oh...I do wear a small doctors mask while in here, and did not stay long. The contamination factor was pretty high me thinks


----------



## Chiller

Last one for a bit....I have too many to show. 
This is one of the original train stations back from 1855. It was a major stop on the original Grand Trunk Railway. Im trying to find what happened to the other 9 surviving of the 34 that used to once be in use back in the late 1800s. 



 
I found an opening in the back. Somebody had broken off one of the boards, and even tho there were many pieces of broken glass around the window, I managed to get my arse in there, but could only manouver into one room. They had it boarded off pretty tight inside. 
This is just a handheld shot of the old lockers. 



 



As I was leaving I heard the sound of a train horn in the distance and waited for a bit, but it must have been on another line. I shot this sitting on the tracks.


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller! WOW!! Your shots are fantastic! I would love to know the story of the Stephen King house.. Talk about creepy! And was that a little boys leg attached to the shoe?
Was the half eaten doll, the garlic and the duct tape cross already there, or did you use them as props?


----------



## stsinner

Big Bully said:


> Chiller! WOW!! Your shots are fantastic! I would love to know the story of the Stephen King house.. Talk about creepy! And was that a little boys leg attached to the shoe?
> Was the half eaten doll, the garlic and the duct tape cross already there, or did you use them as props?



Hey, BigBully...  I love Chiller's shots, too, but it's funny how you didn't so much as make a peep about the pics I posted with the child's room left in disarray by the evacuating adults and Sesame Street posters on the wall, etc...    Not to sound like a *****, and all, but do you look at pics from others than Chiller?  

I will admit to being jealous of Chiller's finds and his guts, because even if I had found these awesome abandonments, I don't know that I would have had the stones to explore them...


----------



## Big Bully

stsinner said:


> Hey, BigBully...  I love Chiller's shots, too, but it's funny how you didn't so much as make a peep about the pics I posted with the child's room left in disarray by the evacuating adults and Sesame Street posters on the wall, etc...    Not to sound like a *****, and all, but do you look at pics from others than Chiller?
> 
> I will admit to being jealous of Chiller's finds and his guts, because even if I had found these awesome abandonments, I don't know that I would have had the stones to explore them...




Oh, I am soo sorry!!! I totally meant to comment on your fantastic pictures! I was going to ask you about them! What on earth happened there? Is it possible to find out the story? I do look at other peoples pictures other than Chiller's, I just looked at so many today I forgot what I looked at and who I was going to comment on. I'm really sorry I really hate to make someone as talented as you feel bad, partly because it makes me feel and look like an ass. But mostly it makes you feel bad and inadaquate as a photographer and that is so not the case. Your pictures rock!


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Chiller! WOW!! Your shots are fantastic! I would love to know the story of the Stephen King house.. Talk about creepy! And was that a little boys leg attached to the shoe?
> Was the half eaten doll, the garlic and the duct tape cross already there, or did you use them as props?


  Thank you Miss Bully.  Everything was shot as it was found.  The little boys leg is just a rolled up tube of some sort...might be from a paper towel or something, and the shoe was just there too.  That basement was blacker then black, and had the smell of death.  I dont think it was used much, or the smell from the open vents where maybe a dead animal was or something.   Pretty creepycool tho.


----------



## cereal83

Chiller said:


> yeah....I have gotten into it more over the last two years.  I was in Georgetown today, but the weather was so crap.  I wanted to find that abandoned building along the river.  I think it was a brick company too.
> Im on Uer too.   I also joined Ghost Towns of Ontario.  Some cool places out there, not enough time to find them. :er:
> I have a gallery on my web site that I have been working on, dedicated to abandoned places.



Yeah I saw your page and you have some nice photos on Don Valley brick works (which has onsite security now) and the Guild were i have never been because I hear stories of motion detectors. I never knew abandonment was such a largely sought after subject for photographers but you take some good photos. Its so interesting to see what is left after a person leaves a place.



Big Bully said:


> Cereal,
> 
> How long has that mansion been abandoned, and why?! I wonder if I could move in without anyone knowing... lol AND if it is haunted... ADDED BONUS LOL!!



I think the owner went to jail and it sat empty for months and people destroyed the house totally. The house was boarded up the day before I went so I couldn't get inside without ripping a board off but I am too paranoid to do that and now the house is up for sale which is funny as it's still boarded up with a keylock on the front door.


----------



## Big Bully

That is crazy. I can't believe that those people in your guy's photos, including the people in stsinners, left all of that stuff behind. The only reason I could even come up with as to why is, like cereal said, they went to jail. Or they were scared of something. Hmm *imagination runs wild* Wow, now I have a lot to think about. hmm


----------



## stsinner

Chiller, I don't know how you could stand to be in that house with all the hanging stuff from the ceiling!  You have abandonment gold in your area..  Have you ever been approached by the cops while exploring?  I'm always wondering if they will let people like us go once we explain that all we are doing is taking pictures and we have the camera to prove it...  After all, it seems pretty harmless to me, but the law is the law, and some cops just don't like to give breaks.


----------



## Sockles

Wow.... Amazing and Creepy photos!! Makes me want to go take some. We'll see, I do have a friend that does this stuff so maybe I'll talk to him and see what we can get.


----------



## Photoadder

I am impressed.


----------



## Chiller

Thanks all, for your comments. 



stsinner said:


> Chiller, I don't know how you could stand to be in that house with all the hanging stuff from the ceiling! You have abandonment gold in your area.. Have you ever been approached by the cops while exploring? I'm always wondering if they will let people like us go once we explain that all we are doing is taking pictures and we have the camera to prove it... After all, it seems pretty harmless to me, but the law is the law, and some cops just don't like to give breaks.


   Yeah, that place was creepy.   Actually it was avoiding the holes in the floor that were the tough part:lmao:  Sometimes the smells are a little out there too. 
  Never had any issues with the law yet.  At Camp 30, I was approached by a "guy" who was keeping an eye on the place, and he just said, I was trespassing on private property.  That place is crawling with security now.   I would just explain what I was doing, and play dumb about any signs.....dumb comes easy for me. :lmao::lmao:
Cereal.....the Guild Inn has started the renos, so getting in there will be next to impossible.  yeah, there are little camera pods everywhere, and the doors are also motion detected.  There is also a guard that monitors the outside since the fire.  I have my eye on some other places.


----------



## Artograph

Cooooooool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbes

haha! I guess there are lots of abandoned houses in North America course I haven't many of them at all when I lived in Sweden probably because I think there is actually laws against people leaving houses unmaintained ^^ Anyway here are a few pics I took of abandoned houses and buildings:


----------



## CanadianJoker

on the way back home from a nice long cruise, my self and a couple freinds stopped at this bridge.

from what i understand this was the main bridge for the highway untill 1960ish. this thing was creepy, swayed in the wind as we walked across... ugg i was so scared it was going to collapse.


----------



## Big Bully

Sockles said:


> Wow.... Amazing and Creepy photos!! Makes me want to go take some. We'll see, I do have a friend that does this stuff so maybe I'll talk to him and see what we can get.






Photoadder said:


> I am impressed.


Welcome to the forum it is great to have you! Look forward to seeing some of your photos.

It's always nice to have new people 

Hey Chiller you have fresh meat!


----------



## Big Bully

CanadianJoker said:


> on the way back home from a nice long cruise, my self and a couple freinds stopped at this bridge.
> 
> from what i understand this was the main bridge for the highway untill 1960ish. this thing was creepy, swayed in the wind as we walked across... ugg i was so scared it was going to collapse.



Holy crap! I am loving this bridge! Where is it at?


----------



## Big Bully

Hobbes said:


> haha! I guess there are lots of abandoned houses in North America course I haven't many of them at all when I lived in Sweden probably because I think there is actually laws against people leaving houses unmaintained ^^ Anyway here are a few pics I took of abandoned houses and buildings:



Great shots! I love your black and white building. Talk about spooky looking.


----------



## CanadianJoker

Big Bully said:


> Holy crap! I am loving this bridge! Where is it at?




thanks!

the bridge is about 10 minutes or so north of a small town called spuzzum here in british columbia. we stoped at a rest stop on the side of the highway and walked in on the old road.

here is a wiki link to the bridge.
Alexandra Bridge Provincial Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this shot is of the concrete tower that holds up the suspension cables. as you can see, its been breaking down for a while.





and last one for now is a shot of the new bridge from the old one.


----------



## Big Bully

Man all of the cool stuff is in Canada! Soo not fair. lol


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Man all of the cool stuff is in Canada! Soo not fair. lol


  So when you coming for a tour.


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> So when you coming for a tour.



 When I get money and a better paying job. :er:

Damn economy!


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> When I get money and a better paying job. :er:
> 
> Damn economy!


 
Yeah..know that feeling too. :er: Well, when ya can, you have a couple o tour guides in Toronna.


----------



## cereal83

Some recent pics of a Hydro substation



























[img=800,533]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v652/mypersonalpics/abandoned/substat10n/7a25d414.jpg[/img]





























































and one of some random factory






Thanks


----------



## stsinner

Very cool, cereal!!


----------



## cereal83

Thanks man. That substation has been abandoned for a while but an entry point was only opened up recently so vandalism was minimum except for people stealing all the cooper in the building.


----------



## Big Bully

What did the writing on the desk say? 

Man 1 day without an accident/loss. That is an awesome place to work!


----------



## Big Bully

Thank you chiller!


----------



## Jaszek

Damn I think I have to come back to Toronto and make Chiller my tour guide lol.


----------



## SarahTomlin

I am in LOVE with these photos. They are all right up my alley. I love to just drive around until i find places like these.


----------



## Hobbes

Big Bully said:


> Great shots! I love your black and white building. Talk about spooky looking.



Thanks for the kind comments! I just wish all the bullies are as nice as you are 

here are a few more pictures I took of abandoned houses:


----------



## Charlsie

A few more shots from one of my favorite places.





















Still working 4 years after the place closed


----------



## krayon

These were taken at an old Rock Quarry that I drive past everyday on my way to work.

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------
humma.us


----------



## Big Bully

Hobbes, Krayon and Charlsie... All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## scarfy

here are a few from an abandoned house i found driving around one day











001hawks_house05.jpg picture by grogglemore - Photobucket






feel free to critique, these are from a couple years ago, they are grainy because they were shot on film and the transfers to cd i got werent very good, ive been using a digital slr now so i no longer have that issue : )


----------



## Charlsie

New Orleans power plant after a little rain
















And another I'll just post a link to thanks to some not-so-nice graffiti on the wall (but by far my favorite shot so far from this place).

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3605/3614608763_21ffed5821_o.jpg


----------



## Lorti

wow this is such a cool post. <3


----------



## Hobbes

The photo below isn't of a abandoned place but of an abandoned warehouse that burned down recently.


----------



## Hobbes

rusty pipes at a junkyard. It kinda looks like I removed the background in photoshop or something but believe me it's quite untouched lol.


----------



## 3mil

Thats true, true.
I really like to take photos of abandoned places, but it's really hard to find in the place where I live. Which is really bad


----------



## javier

There is some great photography going on in this thread.


----------



## javier




----------



## Big Bully

Great job everyone. Hopefully I can get around to some of our abandoned places. Luckily I took pictures of the local abandoned elementary school last summer, because it was just torn down.  And I never got to go in it.


----------



## johngpt

Hey Meg, howya doin'?


----------



## javier

Canon AE-1, FD 50, BW400CN


----------



## javier

Pentax ME SUPER, Cosina 55F/1.2, Fuji XTRA 400..

An abandoned horse I found while on a hike.


----------



## javier

ME SUPER, 99 CENTS FILM, TOKINA 28mm lens
An abondoned garage/house I saw on the side of the road while out in the desert. I had to go back and get it.


----------



## Big Bully

I'm good John, how are you?! Long time no talk. Love the photo!! Great job!


----------



## Big Bully

Javier, Great shots! I especially love the stone stairs. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## javier

Thanks Meg, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## LaFoto

Abandoned places?






Green?






Rust/Corrosion?






Where should these go???


----------



## LostInPa

Glad to see this is still going strong!

Here's a few recent shots....


Power Plant DEMO










Abandoned Prison
































Abandoned Resort, once named one of the 10 best in the country


----------



## johngpt

LostInPa, those interiors you shot are outstanding. Ambient light or fill as well?


----------



## Big Bully

LostInPa said:


> Glad to see this is still going strong!
> 
> Here's a few recent shots....
> 
> 
> Power Plant DEMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abandoned Prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abandoned Resort, once named one of the 10 best in the country




Who was on the wanted poster? Wow that resort is beautiful! What a shame to let it go to waste like that. Is it just sitting there, or is it for sale?


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Wow, this is one amazing thread! Between the photos here and the side trips through all the different links provided, I have been here over 4 hours  and I'm not yet at the end...

I shall return.


----------



## LostInPa

John, all of my interior photography is ambient light.
Bully, the resort is for sale.  Buck Hill Inn Resort & Conference Center, Pocono Mountains, Pennsylvania, Year-Round Inn, Grand Inn, Group Accomodations, Luxurious Suites, Luxurious Guest Rooms, Meeting Facilities, Superb Cuisine, Business Luncheons, Cocktail Parties, Receptions, D


thanks for the comments


----------



## Charlsie

An old orphanage, later used only for after-school programs. Closed after Hurricane Katrina.











Everyone has a dentist's chair in the attic, right?
Also found cabinets full of dental and medical records.















Found this in the main building.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh what a fantastic find!!!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Big Bully

John wow.. Did someone sculpt that, or is that part of a house?


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> John wow.. Did someone sculpt that, or is that part of a house?


House...

sculpted by wind and time.


----------



## icassell

THE STINKHOUSE ON CRAB ISLAND by Lori Edmunds - Tuckerton Historical Society


----------



## Dagwood56

Ian -- Thanks for sharing these. You've got me digging through my old photos....I can't believe with the many times I was there in the 60's I have only one very poor and distant shot of the place when it was still in use. I remember the big tankers that used to haul away the fish oil and they traveled by barge out to the island and back. And the sirens that sounded evey so often....I think it was to signal the barge was docking, I can't remember for sure. I know the bay near the stink house was the best place to fish! Ahhh so many memories....


----------



## johngpt

One more from that abandoned house.


----------



## E-jeezy

Abandoned building right down the street from my house...south florida really doesnt have the history of all of your photos, I was expecting so much when I got the chance to go in here and it was disappointing


----------



## johngpt

Looks like you made the best of what was available. This one has potential.


----------



## E-jeezy

lol thanks...not all abandoned buildings are as "aesthetically" pleasing as some....that specific photo bugs me, I like symmetry and that is all kinds of unsymmetrical haha, but it is quite ominous looking

Edit: I just tried viewing it in b&w which looks much better


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

Great shot Rob. Also, great photostream at flickr. I believer you're the third or fourth photographer I know now (via internet) from Edinburgh. I like your shots of the fringe festival.


----------



## Rob_W

Thank you, Edinburgh with the Fringe Festival on was an incredible place. 
Someone just quoted that line from Top Gun, 'a target rich environment'.
For photographers it was


----------



## Big Bully

I feel so bad.. I haven't been here in forever! Wow, everyone's photos look fantastic! Great finds!


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> I feel so bad.. I haven't been here in forever! Wow, everyone's photos look fantastic! Great finds!



Oh my!  Is it really you? Welcome back, Meg!


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> Big Bully said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so bad.. I haven't been here in forever! Wow, everyone's photos look fantastic! Great finds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!  Is it really you? Welcome back, Meg!
Click to expand...



Yes! Yes! It's me!! Thank you Ian! I am happy to still have someone who remembers me!! :hug::


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> I feel so bad.. I haven't been here in forever! Wow, everyone's photos look fantastic! Great finds!


MEG!!  How wonderful to see you here!  I was actually hunting for your e-mail address the other day 'cause it's been so long since I've seen you around here.  I wanted to check in and make sure that you and your family are doing well!


----------



## Big Bully

Pugs said:


> Big Bully said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so bad.. I haven't been here in forever! Wow, everyone's photos look fantastic! Great finds!
> 
> 
> 
> MEG!!  How wonderful to see you here!  I was actually hunting for your e-mail address the other day 'cause it's been so long since I've seen you around here.  I wanted to check in and make sure that you and your family are doing well!
Click to expand...


LOL Oh Pugs! We are doing well, Kev got a new job, I have been occasionally taking photos, but mostly doing school work. I DID Go through the haunted/abandoned school in a near by town! But... It was for halloween. SO I couldn't take photos.
:er:


----------



## johngpt

It's not really Meg. It's some guy in Nigeria who's hijacked her username. Watch. He'll ask us to wire him money saying "I lost my purse and passport in the haunted/abandoned school!"


----------



## Cojaro

I'm glad I found this thread! I've already got a number of pictures of abandoned places

1. Abandoned barn in the middle of a forest










2. Some abandoned buildings in Arkansas












(This place looks legit  )


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> It's not really Meg. It's some guy in Nigeria who's hijacked her username. Watch. He'll ask us to wire him money saying "I lost my purse and passport in the haunted/abandoned school!"


Haunted/abandoned school... HA! My wallet was stolen in a haunted/abandoned warehouse by a greedy ghost with a sense of humor. I just need 35.759 million dollars to get my passport, drivers license, and credit cards back to good standing. :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Cojaro!!!!
WOW Incredible photos! What awesome places!


----------



## Cojaro

If anyone wants to know where the Arkansas buildings that I posted are, the coordinates are 35°17'16" N 91°37'11.5" W, which is ~1060 Hwy 367 in Charlotte, AR. It's a pretty neat place. An old Texas Ill. Motel. The building to the right of them are abandoned as far as I know, but one of them has enough wasps inside to deter anyone from even thinking about stepping foot inside.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

bentcountershaft said:


>


Nice place!

Is this from somewhere in the midwest or was it taken on holiday? That stonework is interesting, as is your composition.


----------



## bentcountershaft

johngpt said:


> Nice place!
> 
> Is this from somewhere in the midwest or was it taken on holiday? That stonework is interesting, as is your composition.



Thanks it's a local place here in Southern Indiana.  I don't know what it's original purpose was but it's the base of an old railroad bridge. The above shot was taken from the tracks looking down one of the side walls and out the window. Here's another pic of it from under.


----------



## johngpt

Way cool!

:thumbup:


----------



## BIG RYAN

this is some old storage building by the local air port but i dont think it was a hanger because there was big vertical supports in the center of it....


----------



## emiirei

A piece of the palace.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## ShadowPhotography

at first one shot of the old military base. Pcture is made about 4 floors under the grass. Russi army left from there on 1986. Heare is one dining room.

soon i post a album and longer story about that place.






So. Heare is some shots about old military weapons factory in Estonia. It is actually very long time ago lefted..owner of that place is a Pärnu city administration, but they havent do with that so far nothing. To bee on that place is Illegal!! But no one gome and check is someone there 

so..some shots.

Kitchen 





what place is taht - i have no idea 






One big and heavy door.















That heare is a part of factory heating system room.



http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs50/i/2009/263/2/b/Abondoned_factory_I_by_ShadowPhotography.jpg


----------



## johngpt

ShadowPhotography said:


> That heare is a part of factory heating system room.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs50/i/2009/263/2/b/Abondoned_factory_I_by_ShadowPhotography.jpg



I especially like the lighting you've caught in these two. Great perspective as well. Thank you for sharing these, and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Deathender

view larger image





view larger image


----------



## Mulewings~

Great shots...keep them up!


----------



## Chris Stegner

I just posted this in another thread, then ran across this thread. I think it belongs here as well. Sorry for the double post, but I love this shot. Ran across this on the front porch of an old house. I love shooting old houses like this. Always afraid to go inside. Sometimes I do, others I chicken out. This time I was a chicken.

Here's a gallery to one I really like. Lots of cool textures in these old places: Chris Stegner - BluegrassPhotography.Net | Abandoned House, Route 50

And this one:


----------



## fokker

Abandoned cattle shed on my parents' farm:


----------



## johngpt

Chris Stegner said:


>


The hues, tones, lines in this are marvelous. As is your choice of DoF.


----------



## biggbird

love this thread, right up my alley! unfortunately i haven't had the chance to explore much, as my options are fairly limited where i live, but cannot wait to get around to some other parts of the world to do a whole heap more of this!

here are a few i took at willow court, an abandoned mental hospital nearby:









































if anybody is at all interested, you can check out the rest on my flickr!

and here is a little information about the place for those who are interested!

cheers!


----------



## biggbird

and whilst i'm at it, here are a few shots from an abandoned swimming pool which i visited recently! this trip was made all the weirder by the fact i used to have swimming lessons here in primary school 































was only able to spend 15 minutes or so there this time, so my opportunities were limited! here are the rest for anybody who is interested. definitely pumped to go back sometime soon!

cheers


----------



## johngpt

biggbird said:


>


Darn nice images here.


----------



## biggbird

cheers mate!


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper

Here's a freaky house that's near where we live. Sorry for the post processing, I'll try and find the originals. 






Edit** 

Here's the original


----------



## johngpt

B_P_S, both are very interesting images!


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper

johngpt said:


> B_P_S, both are very interesting images!




Thanks! What's odd is that someone is actually cutting the grass there? Unfortunately this picture was taken prior to purchasing my circular polarizing filter and the sky is blown out


----------



## biggbird

back to the pool, for about the 6th time now


----------



## Chris Stegner

Wow... I posted on this thread quite a while back, and it's still up and running! Awesome!

Here's a few more of mine:

An old brickworks in Kentucky:





Abandonded House, Rt 50 Ohio





One of my favorites, somewhere in Southeast, Ohio





Lowmansville, Kentucky





Hotel, Kentucky





Again





Hudepohl Brewing Company, Cincinnati, OH





Hayswood Hospital, Maysville, KY





Enjoy!


----------



## Canon AE-1

wow, all are nice, all i have is this....


----------



## javier

Chris Stegner said:


> Wow... I posted on this thread quite a while back, and it's still up and running! Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites, somewhere in Southeast, Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



This is awesome!


----------



## johngpt

The very one I was going to comment upon!


----------



## SJGordon

I think I know where the barn that goes with that great house is.  They moved it to Michigan.


----------



## zandman

hallway by zandbox, on Flickr




seats at the theatre by zandbox, on Flickr


----------



## edouble




----------



## Fleetwood271

Link discussing urban decay photographs:

Lost treasures of the city - Yahoo! News


----------



## johngpt

zandman said:


>


Outstanding shot!


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Some from Spain:




Sunset by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Derelict by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Windmill by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Lines by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Ventana by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Who Lived Here? by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Land Ahoy! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## johngpt

Ricardo, those are great. ayeelkay, that image reminds me of a program that had been on the Discovery Channel (I think) called something like _After People_, where the show would illustrate how nature would take over after people had gone. It was a fictional account with wonderful graphics.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## 8ball




----------



## molested_cow

Detroit: Old Packard Car factory (Motorcity Industrial Park)





















Street:


----------



## molested_cow

Old houses in Taiwan.





Roof is long gone, so the fruits from the tree above just land "in" the house.


Benton Harbor downtown, Michigan.
Talk about abandoned places, downtown of Benton Harbor is pretty much abandoned with very few businesses struggling to stay. The brick road in town is so rarely driven on that you get a healthy cover of grass taking over the surface.


----------



## SJGordon

Wow, it's been years since I was in Benton Harbor.  I might have to take a drive down this coming year ans take another look around (plus visit family down in that area).


----------



## javier




----------



## Canon AE-1

Old NAVY Hangers. Decomish in 1958.


----------



## johngpt

Posting those hanger shots without space between lends a sort of a "whole greater than the sum of the parts" quality. Usually having space between allows each to be seen better on its own, but the way they all fit together like this works really well. It's as if it was one really cool vertical panorama.


----------



## Canon AE-1

johngpt said:


> Posting those hanger shots without space between lends a sort of a "whole greater than the sum of the parts" quality. Usually having space between allows each to be seen better on its own, but the way they all fit together like this works really well. It's as if it was one really cool vertical panorama.




Your right, corrected.


----------



## johngpt

Oh, I liked them as if they were one shot. I had meant what I said. I wasn't trying to be snide, or trying to get you to change them. They really worked well together.


----------



## Canon AE-1

Well hells bells,lol. Ok back the way they were.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## johngpt

Lovely composition.


----------



## bigtwinky

A few from an old plant (over 100 years) abandoned since the 80s.
I blogged my adventure here as well, in case you want to read more  Pierre B Photo Blog: Abandoned Geo W. Reed factory


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thanks John.


Nice set, bigtwinky.


----------



## Flower Child

Brilliant series there molested cow. My favorite is the shot of the watertower through the window. Excellent. Doll is great too.

Heres a few of mine, not nearly as good as you guy's.

1. The Old Babcock Place





2. Tired Window





3. Transparent Homestead





4. Prevent Bloody Revolution!


----------



## lee3

Old Cotton Field 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Corner store


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## skieur

Surprisingly enough to some, there are no abandoned places in my area of eastern Canada!

skieur


----------



## rbraden

Some amazing shots here.  It's kinda funny how old, abandoned places can be so evocative (pretty big $2.00 word for me ).  Anyway, this is an old abandoned radio station that also housed a concert venue.  My Mom and Dad used to bring me here a lot on the weekends, back in the day...






I probably got in some trouble in these seats...


----------



## johngpt

skieur said:


> Surprisingly enough to some, there are no abandoned places in my area of eastern Canada!
> 
> skieur


I think that says some very good things about your area. Unfortunately, we're seeing all too many new abandonments.


----------



## ions




----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## johngpt

ions said:


>


 
Gorgeous composition you've created with all that dark negative area.


----------



## JustinZ850

Fenced off abandoned pier/boat slip area




Past It's Prime by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

red stone and blue sky


----------



## FFemtRN5287




----------



## unpopular




----------



## bobnr32

x2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## SituationNormal

Someones home by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice composition Chris, and works really well in b/w.


----------



## johngpt

stone wall in black/white


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Tony S

The spirits are home...


----------



## Tony S

So it needs a new door...


----------



## johngpt

Buck, the sky in your first one is amazing. And your composition leading us to it is outstanding.


----------



## Buckster

Thanks John!


----------



## SituationNormal

johngpt said:


> Nice composition Chris, and works really well in b/w.



Thanks for the compliments John. I'm pretty new to photography so seeing that people are liking some of the photos that I'm taking is definitley encouraging.


----------



## johngpt

stone building


----------



## caledonia84

Some fantastic work here guys this kind of thing is right up my street!


----------



## starcluster

Dare To Enter by starcluster100, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 450D
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/10.0
Focal Length	20 mm
ISO Speed	100
Exposure Bias	0 EV
Flash	Off, Did not fire


----------



## Buckster




----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

After apartment complex was condemned, over 100 individuals and 50 households were homeless. It was one of only a few truly affordable complexes in the city at the time durring an energy boom which sent rental rates sky-high. The City provided residents who could not secure housing one month's rent in local motels and SRO units, but I have to wonder how many of them ended up under highway overpasses and bridges. Given the number of drug addicts, recovering or otherwise, this building housed I cannot imagine the outcome could have possibly been safer than if they simply remained (and I am sure some did).

Immediately after the eviction, the owner sold the property to a property developer - while taxpayers flipped the bill to cover his lack of responsibility. I wrote my city councilman about proposing a law which would require property owners of condemned housing units to be required to pay for transitional expenses. Months later, I received a canned response.


----------



## unpopular

Abandoned at the bottom of a cliff. Hopefully there wasn't a driver.


----------



## LaFoto

At least the fire's still burning!




0246_Lisbon_Alfama+Ruin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

chair by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

garden shack by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr





The Old Garden Shack by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Wendylou

This Depot closed in the 40s, but it still sits by the tracks. it was a 4 story passenger station for the Delaware. Lackawanna and Western railroad. For more photos you can check out my blog at wendytheexplorer.blogspot.com


----------



## Wendylou

I LOVE the picture of the chair! Awesome shot!


----------



## R3d

Furniture by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Red River Mall by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Bad Carpet by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Stripped by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Gallery Closing by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Cabinetry by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nicely done shots Steven. Are we seeing yet another abandonment due to the economy?


----------



## R3d

Thanks John.  Honestly, it's not that unusual.  Small businesses come and go fairly quickly around here.  Mom & Pop stores can't really compete anymore in small towns it seems like.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

US Naval Base on the island of Guam.




Lost Dock by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

Just laying in a field...







An old sawdust burner which has since been blown down in a wind storm...


----------



## johngpt

That sawdust burner is very reminiscent of a Dr. Who Dalek.


----------



## cenote

Drive past this everyday, finally stopped, threw the blinkers on, and snagged it.  There getting ready to tare down for a development.


----------



## Kamakazi




----------



## acparsons

[/img]


----------



## Tailgunner

Abandoned Orphanage


----------



## BlackPoet

Abandoned theme park! That's an odd one to see..almost creepy lol


----------



## BlackPoet

skieur said:


> Surprisingly enough to some, there are no abandoned places in my area of eastern Canada!
> 
> skieur



Not even just eastern! Western Canada doesn't have much going on either...things typically just get demo'd and replaced.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson

I love the idea of abandoned buildings but sadly their aren't many around here that I can get into without worrying about cops getting after me.  Generally most places around here are also fenced off.  How does one go about finding and entering these places?


----------



## BlackPoet

SpikeyJohnson said:


> I love the idea of abandoned buildings but sadly their aren't many around here that I can get into without worrying about cops getting after me.  Generally most places around here are also fenced off.  How does one go about finding and entering these places?



The one fenced off place some old friends and I did get into actually had the chain link fence cut out somewhere through a trail we took..that place was was creepy - an abandoned women's mental institution. Wish I could remember where it is now.


----------



## Intothedeep

Hello,
 I have a few abandon photos from MO, TN and TX.. here are a few of mine. 

MO "rust truck"




MO abandon farm houses


----------



## johngpt

Intothedeep said:


> View attachment 71823



I like this second one quite a bit.


----------



## johngpt

I don't get to many abandoned places. 
This next one is quite odd.
A result of my choices of hipstamatic lens and film.
Tinto 1884 lens with DC film, no flash.








utility shack near jemez dam



.


----------



## Intothedeep

Thank You Johngpt 

I have sort of obsession with abandon things..


----------



## johngpt

Intothedeep said:


> View attachment 71886



Your choices in rendering lend a very melodramatic atmosphere.


----------



## ruifo

Rural Michigan by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## aparkerphoto

My favorite abandoned building around here captured during sunset


----------



## zach_original

I love to urbex on weekends for photos because I need a completed roll of B&W film for my photography class at school that following Monday. I always explore abandoned places in Atlanta with friends to get some great shots!
Usually only bring my Rebel 2000 and my Instax 210. I'll also snap photos with my iPhone5s as well, just so I've got some digital shots  These are from the past two weeks
View attachment 83861View attachment 83862View attachment 83863View attachment 83864


----------



## Philmar

ancient Nabataean city of Petra by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

From 2009 road trip to California. This was in Arizona. I don't get to many abandoned places. Except that tour of the US Capitol. Abandoned by reasoning human beings.





stone building 0035


.


----------



## JoeW

This is from the former Lorton Reformatory (Federal Prison in Lorton, VA that also held all prisoners from Washington, DC).  Part of Lorton has been turned into the Workhouse Arts Center (very nice) and part is now taken over by a Quarry company (they've flattened everything and put up their own buildings).  But next to Workhouse are the remains of part of the prison...rusting guard towers, an old ball field (secure behind wire), and a range of prison buildings.  It used to be quite a prison complex.

Warning:  the third file is possibly NSFW.  And the last file (B&W) is what remains of the bleachers for the ball field at the prison.


----------



## JoeW

And here are some photos from Belle Isle (an island in the middle of the James River in Richmond, Va).  Great place Belle Isle....besides being lovely and surrounded by water and having a really cool footbridge, it is the home of a former Civil War prison camp, a quarry, a hospital, a dam, and a manufacturing plant.  A lot of discarded and abandoned spaces on Belle Isle.


----------



## mingxuan

I like this kind of pics!


----------



## Mike S.

Went to the Tyndall AFB golf course this morning. The course was closed in 2013 due to funding issues. 

I would have liked to have my tripod and a computer with processing software. I used Flickr's.


----------



## RDenhardt

Very nice, 5 and 7 are the money shots in my opinion


----------



## Mike S.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## oldhippy

This was the commissary. Coal miners got paid in script. shopped here for food and necessities


----------



## johngpt

mess on the mesa


Came across this abandoned trailer bit out on the mesa, in some very nice light.


----------



## BillM

No idea what this was but it is in the middle of an old abandoned cranberry bog. Maybe a pump house of some sort.


----------



## medic2230

This is the Bibb Mill that was constructed in 1900 and operational by 1902. It was over a 1/4 mile long and had 5 floors in it. It operated until March 20,1998. It mysteriously caught fire shortly after midnight on October 30,2008. All that is left of it is the Facade and boiler tower. It would have been outstanding to of checked out inside as I'm sure all of the equipment was still in there when it burned. It was the largest textile mill in the country. My grandmother worked in this mill.




DSC_4448_HDR by medic2230, on Flickr





DSC_4452_HDR by medic2230, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

One of my favorite subjects!




Fisher Body Plant 21 by Pyzik, on Flickr




Fish &amp; Chicken by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## BrandyRolin

Abandon home in alabama ,what was left of the structure


----------



## gsgary

I watched a programme on tv last night where they went to Detroit hell you could spend a lifetime shooting abandoned building there


----------



## Philmar

Pigeons perching on broken window of an abandoned warehouse - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ke5sua

Saw this while driving around one day and getting lost. When that happens, I usually find very interesting things and places.


----------



## bivvyphoto




----------



## Philmar

Sunset over colapsed house - Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie

(Lisbon - Portugal)


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## otherprof

bradster76 said:


> Anything left fogotten, abandoned, and decaying. Nothing like an old, disused factory, house, or hospital. I guess it takes a certain personality to go inside some musty building and take photos. I do get strange looks when I tell some people about it.
> 
> 1. Water buckets and tram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Two from an abandoned mental facility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lonely chair:


Nice set. I love the curtain and chair photos. They have the quality of haiku, if that makes sense.


----------



## jcdeboever

otherprof said:


> bradster76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything left fogotten, abandoned, and decaying. Nothing like an old, disused factory, house, or hospital. I guess it takes a certain personality to go inside some musty building and take photos. I do get strange looks when I tell some people about it.
> 
> 1. Water buckets and tram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Two from an abandoned mental facility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lonely chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set. I love the curtain and chair photos. They have the quality of haiku, if that makes sense.
Click to expand...


They really do. Nice


----------



## fledgling

this is RAF Upwood, an abandoned wwII airbase.

there's even two tanks on the base!

id like any feedback, suggestions and tips as I'm going back there tomorrow and will put them into practise.

I only have a basic digital bridge camera not a DSLR.


----------



## Philmar

Some abandoned building in downtown Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Looks like a fixer upper Phil...


----------



## Philmar

nothing a little aluminum siding couldn't fix


----------



## Philmar

nothing a little aluminum siding couldn't fix


----------



## Philmar

off to the well...Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## terry_g

The ruins of CFB Masset


----------



## Philmar

Abandoned factory by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Untitled by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## This child

Sulphur Springs Valley, Arizona


----------



## Hardus Nameous

(I think) the old dorm building on North Brother Island in New York City.  The second one is the Glenwood Power Station just north of Yonkers, New York.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

The Red Hook Grain Terminal


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Silver Point on the Hudson River


----------

